# Đừng Để Tiền Rơi Liệu Có Phải Là Gameshow Đang Hot Nhất?



## mifa

"Đừng để tiền rơi" là một gameshow trí tuệ đã có mặt tại Việt Nam hơn một năm qua, với sức hút riêng ngay khi chương trình mở màn người chơi sẽ được phát ngay ngân quỹ 200.000.000 đồng và đây là một trong những gameshow có giá trị giải thưởng “khủng” nhất hiện nay. Thử thách dành cho người chơi là phải đặt cược số tiền vào đáp án nào, giá trị bao nhiêu qua 8 câu hỏi "hóc búa" của chương trình và số tiền sẽ rơi xuống những cánh cửa nếu bạn trả lời sai, làm cho người chơi "ú tim".
Chương trình được phát sóng vào lúc 20h thứ 5 hàng tuần trên kênh VTV3 và đang thu hút rất nhiều bạn trẻ và nhất là các cặp đôi  "hợp rơ" với nhau đăng ký tham gia mỗi tuần. 
Các mẹ ở phunuvn.net có chị nào muốn tham gia thì có thể vào website chính thức của chương trình tại "dungdetienroi.vtv.vn" tham khảo nha.


----------



## mebemeo

ngay tại thời điểm này, mọi người ai cũng đã xem chương trình game show đừng để tiền rơi rồi
và chắc chắn là cũng có những cmt theo nhiều hướng khác nhau.
có người thì tỏ vẻ thích thú vô cùng cũng có người bày tỏ cảm xúc chưa hài lòng về chương trình.
Nhưng chung quy lại thì đừng để tiền rơi là good nhất so vs các game show khác rùi.
khỏi bàn nữa. kaka


----------



## ngabp

có bác nào hay bật youtube lên coi lại tiên rơi không? hum qua em bật lên coi chương trình kia cười lộn ruột luôn, mà số nào em quên mất tiêu rùi , huhu. nếu còn nhớ e sẽ share link cho các bác coi cho vui, hay lắm.
hình như sau số của anh Minh Béo chơi hay sao á.


----------



## huu diep

ngabp đã viết:


> có bác nào hay bật youtube lên coi lại tiên rơi không? hum qua em bật lên coi chương trình kia cười lộn ruột luôn, mà số nào em quên mất tiêu rùi , huhu. nếu còn nhớ e sẽ share link cho các bác coi cho vui, hay lắm.
> hình như sau số của anh Minh Béo chơi hay sao á.


chèn ơi, bác ơi, bác coi số nào mà cười lộn ruột z, em coi gần hết mà có thấy số nào cười lộn ruột  đâu bác.
bác nói như thật z em tin mất à, e là em k thích ai chém gió đâu nha.
kakakakaka bác coi lại đi coi chừng lầm đó
sau anh Minh Béo chơi là anh kia vs chị kia chơi tới câu số 7


----------



## ongty

em thì có một ước ao có một khát khao là mún dc chơi tiền rơi dù chỉ một lần và giải thưởng nhiêu cũng dc, miễn là có chơi dc là ok.
ai chơi chung vs em thì nhanh tay lên chơi chung lun cho vui


----------



## ngabp

chời quơ, em coi tiền rơi lâu rùi mà có thấy ai chơi vượt qua con số 30 tr đâu, ngoại trừ số đầu tiên ra còn lại thì đều khó lấy tiền quá, có khi nào nó đợi em lên phá kỉ lục không ta, chắc là z rùi
chắc là z rùi, vs lại câu hỏi của chương trình cũng đâu có khó lắm đâu, kaka em sẽ rinh 200tr của nó zìa


----------



## phichuong

chời quơ, em coi tiền rơi lâu rùi mà có thấy ai chơi vượt qua con số 30 tr đâu, ngoại trừ số đầu tiên ra còn lại thì đều khó lấy tiền quá, có khi nào nó đợi em lên phá kỉ lục không ta, chắc là z rùi
chắc là z rùi, vs lại câu hỏi của chương trình cũng đâu có khó lắm đâu, kaka em sẽ rinh 200tr của nó zìa[DOUBLEPOST=1411355387][/DOUBLEPOST]





ngabp đã viết:


> chời quơ, em coi tiền rơi lâu rùi mà có thấy ai chơi vượt qua con số 30 tr đâu, ngoại trừ số đầu tiên ra còn lại thì đều khó lấy tiền quá, có khi nào nó đợi em lên phá kỉ lục không ta, chắc là z rùi
> chắc là z rùi, vs lại câu hỏi của chương trình cũng đâu có khó lắm đâu, kaka em sẽ rinh 200tr của nó zìa


làm gì mà ko có, có đó bác, làm gì ko có chương trình nào mà trên 30tr, hùi trước nhớ là có cặp vợ chồng đó lên chơi  đó lấy hơn 30tr đó, bác coi lại coi phải k, mình đã coi và nhớ là z.
check lại thử coi đung không bác, bác nói nhăng nói cụi nói tào lao quài, z cũng lên đây cmt chi rứa


----------



## ongty

có ai xem dc tiền rơi thứ 5 rùi không, số mới nhất của tiền rơi là thứ 5 tuần này đó, số mà em không đoán coi dc, rất tiếc. tiếc quá
cơ mà mở youtube coi lại thì thấy cũng hay quá, không kém gì xem trực tiếp trên vtv3
cơ mà có bác nào hqua coi ko, share cho em coi vs.


----------



## huu diep

mỗi lần coi tiền rơi là em cảm thấy rất vui vẻ và giải trí, chỉ có thể có niềm vui bất chợt, đôi khi niềm vui chỉ là một thoáng đi chơi cùng đồng nghiệp nhưng đôi khi cũng chỉ là một thoáng ngồi xem tiền rơi cùng gia đình và ngồi đoán câu trả lời, chứ mà trả lời sai thì em cũng ko mấy làm tiếc vì chỉ là chơi thử trên tv và bik đâu dc có một ngày cũng dc làm người chơi thì sao
chaizo chaizo, nếu là dc như thế thì tốt biết mấy


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> mỗi lần coi tiền rơi là em cảm thấy rất vui vẻ và giải trí, chỉ có thể có niềm vui bất chợt, đôi khi niềm vui chỉ là một thoáng đi chơi cùng đồng nghiệp nhưng đôi khi cũng chỉ là một thoáng ngồi xem tiền rơi cùng gia đình và ngồi đoán câu trả lời, chứ mà trả lời sai thì em cũng ko mấy làm tiếc vì chỉ là chơi thử trên tv và bik đâu dc có một ngày cũng dc làm người chơi thì sao
> chaizo chaizo, nếu là dc như thế thì tốt biết mấy


thế thì còn gì bằng đúng không bác, em cũng công nhận đúng rùi đó bác, em cũng có cảm giác như bác z đó, nhưng mà em k mún chơi tiền rơi đâu, trụ sở gì mà tút ở Hà Nội, chán phèo.


----------



## phichuong

ủa có ai xem dc số thứ 5 rùi chiếu chưa, khi nòa thì trên youtube mới có số mới z mọi người, em đang chờ mà cũng chưa thấy chiếu hùi thứ 5 rùi mà sao tới giờ chưa có nữa, hồi hộp và chờ đợi
có ai như em cũng đang chờ đợi không? hehe like cho em phát, hihi waiting is happy!


----------



## chieuchieu

ongty đã viết:


> có ai xem dc tiền rơi thứ 5 rùi không, số mới nhất của tiền rơi là thứ 5 tuần này đó, số mà em không đoán coi dc, rất tiếc. tiếc quá
> cơ mà mở youtube coi lại thì thấy cũng hay quá, không kém gì xem trực tiếp trên vtv3
> cơ mà có bác nào hqua coi ko, share cho em coi vs.


lo làm chi bác ơi, tới chừng đó, tới chừng mà có người có clip đó thì tự nhiêncó người đăng lên bik thui, nhớ đoán hay search thường xuyên thì sẽ thấy à, mọi người ai có tự động up lên cho coi à, yên tâm.
nếu k thấy nữa thì zô face của nó coi cũng có đó


----------



## phichuong

em mới nghe tin này hơi sock mà không bik có đúng không nữa, nghe thiên hạ đồn hết năm nay tiền rơi nghỉ phát sóng hả mọi người , nếu thật vậy thì tiếc quá, em k còn dc coi tiền rơi nữa, không còn háo hức mỗi khi thứ 5 về. hichic
nếu thật là z thì em sẽ k dc coi tiền rơi nữa rùi, mọe ơi.


----------



## zinhvinh

phichuong đã viết:


> em mới nghe tin này hơi sock mà không bik có đúng không nữa, nghe thiên hạ đồn hết năm nay tiền rơi nghỉ phát sóng hả mọi người , nếu thật vậy thì tiếc quá, em k còn dc coi tiền rơi nữa, không còn háo hức mỗi khi thứ 5 về. hichic
> nếu thật là z thì em sẽ k dc coi tiền rơi nữa rùi, mọe ơi.


thế gian này cũng có nhiều cái thú vị lắm chứ bộ, đọc cmt của mấy người sao mà tui mắc cười quá chời ơi, chỉ có cái chương trình tiền rơi thui mà, chỉ có coi k dc thì thui mà chứ có gì đâu mà bàng dân thiên hạ họ lên đây soi dữ z trời, tui thì có coi dc hay không cũng đâu quan trọng, lên youtube coi lại cũng dc mà, đâu nhất thiết phải coi trực tiếp đâu
dự là cmt xong sẽ ăn gạch cả đống cho mà xem


----------



## nhuly

zinhvinh đã viết:


> thế gian này cũng có nhiều cái thú vị lắm chứ bộ, đọc cmt của mấy người sao mà tui mắc cười quá chời ơi, chỉ có cái chương trình tiền rơi thui mà, chỉ có coi k dc thì thui mà chứ có gì đâu mà bàng dân thiên hạ họ lên đây soi dữ z trời, tui thì có coi dc hay không cũng đâu quan trọng, lên youtube coi lại cũng dc mà, đâu nhất thiết phải coi trực tiếp đâu
> dự là cmt xong sẽ ăn gạch cả đống cho mà xem


trời ơi, mỗi người mỗi sở thích và đam mê, mỗi người mỗi sự giải trí khác nhau, bác nói nhăng nói cụi nói tồ lô tồ lô, người ta thích chương trình đó nên k xem dc trực tiếp thì họ tiếc chứ mà lên youtube coi k còn cái gọi là hot của nó nữa, bác bik ko, nói vậy mà k sợ bị chửi hả chèn.
chủi thẳng vô mặt luôn đó chết đi quỷ sứ


----------



## mebemeo

coi tiền rơi hay mà
từ thứ 2 tới chủ nhật
7 ngày đó là 7 ngày  mà tôi đều ngồi coi tiền rơi phát sóng lại trên youtube, tuy không có coi dc nhiều, lúc thích thì coi lúc ko thì thui nhưng mà tôi cảm thấy coi nó giải trí vô cùng, thích nhất trên đời này luôn.
nếu mà mai mốt chương trình này không phát sóng nữa thì em buồn lắm.


----------



## nhuly

có ai như mềnh không, vợ tôi rủ tôi đăng kí chơi tiền rơi quài mà tôi không có thời gian để đi được, buồn quá, mà con vợ tôi nó cũng buồn tôi luôn.
haizzza, có bác nào ý kiến gì ko? cho em xin vs nè


----------



## zinhvinh

nhuly đã viết:


> có ai như mềnh không, vợ tôi rủ tôi đăng kí chơi tiền rơi quài mà tôi không có thời gian để đi được, buồn quá, mà con vợ tôi nó cũng buồn tôi luôn.
> haizzza, có bác nào ý kiến gì ko? cho em xin vs nè


theo như em thấy thì anh cứ đăng kí chơi đi anh , anh ơi, anh cứ đăng kí chơi đi ạ, ráng sắp xếp thời gian đi chơi chiều lòng vợ đi, đi ra đó sẵn du lịch luôn cho zui.
sao anh không thử đăng kí đi cho chị zui anh. hehehehehehe


----------



## mebemeo

nhuly đã viết:


> có ai như mềnh không, vợ tôi rủ tôi đăng kí chơi tiền rơi quài mà tôi không có thời gian để đi được, buồn quá, mà con vợ tôi nó cũng buồn tôi luôn.
> haizzza, có bác nào ý kiến gì ko? cho em xin vs nè


trời đéc quỷ thèn ơi, đăng kí chơi cho chị zui đi, vs lại đăng kí dễ ợt à, bây giờ đăng kí toàn qua mạng hết chứ có đăng kí qua bưu điện đâu mà sợ tốn công.
gặp em là em rủ vợ em đi cho được luôn chứ không cần đợi nó rủ em đi đâu. hú hú


----------



## zinhvinh

zinhvinh đã viết:


> theo như em thấy thì anh cứ đăng kí chơi đi anh , anh ơi, anh cứ đăng kí chơi đi ạ, ráng sắp xếp thời gian đi chơi chiều lòng vợ đi, đi ra đó sẵn du lịch luôn cho zui.
> sao anh không thử đăng kí đi cho chị zui anh. hehehehehehe


anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.[DOUBLEPOST=1411356105][/DOUBLEPOST]





mebemeo đã viết:


> trời đéc quỷ thèn ơi, đăng kí chơi cho chị zui đi, vs lại đăng kí dễ ợt à, bây giờ đăng kí toàn qua mạng hết chứ có đăng kí qua bưu điện đâu mà sợ tốn công.
> gặp em là em rủ vợ em đi cho được luôn chứ không cần đợi nó rủ em đi đâu. hú hú


anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.


----------



## mebemeo

zinhvinh đã viết:


> anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
> nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.[DOUBLEPOST=1411356105][/DOUBLEPOST]
> anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
> nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.


z là anh có điều không bik rùi, quay phim chỉ có một buổi à chứ ko đến một ngày nữa, không tốn thời gian đâu anh, vs lai anh có thể xin chương trình cho anh dời ngày chơi lại chủ nhật mà
không có sao hết á, cứ việc mạnh tay chơi đi anh, chơi chị tới bến lên đỉnh luôn.


----------



## nhuly

có pà kon cô bác nào đã từng chơi thử tiền rơi zô nói nghe vài cmt coi nó sao sao sao, anh thì chỉ xem qua tv thui chứ không có xem trực tiếp trường quay của nó. anh thấy mấy chương trình, sự kiện khác ghi hình lâu lắm á em ơi nên anh nghĩ tiền rơi nó cũng thế.
nếu như các em nói thì a sẽ đăng kí tham gia chơi thử cho bik.


----------



## zinhvinh

zinhvinh đã viết:


> anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
> nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.[DOUBLEPOST=1411356105][/DOUBLEPOST]
> anh cũng có suy nghĩ đó mà, nhưng em có điều k bik đó chứ đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc đó nhưng mà không bik nó ghi hình có lâu không nữa, nếu mà ghi hình mà 2 ngày thì thua luôn chời ơi. vs lại chẳng có thời gian nhiều nữa
> nếu mà nó gọi anh chơi ngay chủ nhật thì ok rùi.


có gì đâu a ơi, quan trọng là chơi cho zui thui, vả lại, em là cộng tác viên của tiền rơi nà anh, ghi hình nhanh lắm, không tốn đến 1 buổi là xong rùi, vs lại nếu anh chơi ok thì cũng chỉ mất một buổi là cùng à, chứ chưa nói đến rủi ro là anh chưa trả lời đến câu số 6,7,8 nữa là thua rùi.
yên tâm cứ đăng kí chơi đi anh, tới đó anh sẽ gặp em và em sẽ hướng dẫn cho anh tận tình luôn


----------



## nhuly

zinhvinh đã viết:


> có gì đâu a ơi, quan trọng là chơi cho zui thui, vả lại, em là cộng tác viên của tiền rơi nà anh, ghi hình nhanh lắm, không tốn đến 1 buổi là xong rùi, vs lại nếu anh chơi ok thì cũng chỉ mất một buổi là cùng à, chứ chưa nói đến rủi ro là anh chưa trả lời đến câu số 6,7,8 nữa là thua rùi.
> yên tâm cứ đăng kí chơi đi anh, tới đó anh sẽ gặp em và em sẽ hướng dẫn cho anh tận tình luôn


kaka, cảm ơn em trước nha, anh vừa đăng kí xong rùi, đang chờ kết quả, nhưng bây giờ đăng kí thì bao giờ mới dc chơi đây a cũng k bik nữa, sợ tới lúc chương trình kêu chơi mà a vs chị lại ko thể chơi dc thì khổ
anh cũng nghe đồn là đăng kí lâu lắm mới dc chơi, cũng hơi lo lo nhưng mà thui kệ , waiting is happy. kaka


----------



## mebemeo

đăng kí thì đăng kí z thui chứ bik khi nào mới dc lên chơi anh ơi, có người đăng kí lâu rùi mà có dc chơi đâu, toàn chờ vs đợi, đã bao tháng trôi qua rùi, mà có thấy ai gọi lên chơi tiền rơi đâu.
thôi thì cứ chời đợi


----------



## huu diep

nhuly đã viết:


> có ai như mềnh không, vợ tôi rủ tôi đăng kí chơi tiền rơi quài mà tôi không có thời gian để đi được, buồn quá, mà con vợ tôi nó cũng buồn tôi luôn.
> haizzza, có bác nào ý kiến gì ko? cho em xin vs nè


anh ơi, em cũng như a nè, nhưng mà khác cái là em rủ vợ em đi chơi mà nó ko chịu đi đó anh, bó tay vs nó luôn, chắc em đăng kí luôn khỏi hỏi nó rùi tới lúc người ta gọi lên chơi thì lên thui chứ hỏi trước sợ nó không chịu
P/S: khổ quá các bác ạ


----------



## nhuly

huu diep đã viết:


> anh ơi, em cũng như a nè, nhưng mà khác cái là em rủ vợ em đi chơi mà nó ko chịu đi đó anh, bó tay vs nó luôn, chắc em đăng kí luôn khỏi hỏi nó rùi tới lúc người ta gọi lên chơi thì lên thui chứ hỏi trước sợ nó không chịu
> P/S: khổ quá các bác ạ


kakakakak, z sao, z à, em cũng nên đăng kí chơi cho vui em ơi, chứ mà mắc cỡ quài sao mà làm được cái gì, chi là chơi tiền rơi thui mà cũng mắc cỡ nữa à, lên chơi cho vợ vui đi em
anh cũng đã dăng kí chơi rùi, em đăng kí chơi luôn đi, bik cách đăng kí chơi không? anh chỉ cho


----------



## huu diep

nhuly đã viết:


> kakakakak, z sao, z à, em cũng nên đăng kí chơi cho vui em ơi, chứ mà mắc cỡ quài sao mà làm được cái gì, chi là chơi tiền rơi thui mà cũng mắc cỡ nữa à, lên chơi cho vợ vui đi em
> anh cũng đã dăng kí chơi rùi, em đăng kí chơi luôn đi, bik cách đăng kí chơi không? anh chỉ cho


chèn ơi, cái đó có khó chi đâu anh, tất nhiên là bik chứ anh, trên mạng đầy, có điều là em còn phân vân không bik có nên hay không thoai, chứ mà chơi thì em còn hihi e dè quá, lần đầu dc lên tv cách đây cũng 10 năm mà tới giờ coi lại còn mắc cỡ.
ok, em quyết địh đăng kí chơi, ngay và luôn hehe


----------



## mebemeo

em có một thắc mắc, em có một điều mún hỏi, xem tiền rơi lâu rùi mà tới giờ e vẫn k bik, cho em hỏi là tiền rơi này ai là nhà tài trợ z, xem quài mà không bik nhà tài trợ cho nó là ai hết, potay luôn á.
cơ mà có ai xem tiền rơi đến hết số chưa, em đang xem mà xem chưa hết. hihi


----------



## huu diep

mebemeo đã viết:


> em có một thắc mắc, em có một điều mún hỏi, xem tiền rơi lâu rùi mà tới giờ e vẫn k bik, cho em hỏi là tiền rơi này ai là nhà tài trợ z, xem quài mà không bik nhà tài trợ cho nó là ai hết, potay luôn á.
> cơ mà có ai xem tiền rơi đến hết số chưa, em đang xem mà xem chưa hết. hihi


em xem tiền rơi quan tâm chi nhà tài trợ
chắc là khó có cơ hội để dc chơi một game show vtv3 tầm cỡ như tiền rơi vì số lượng đăng kí đông quá mà, đôi khi đăng kí mất mấy năm mà còn k dc chơi nữa huống chi là mới đăng kí mới đây thì còn phải chờ dài dài.


----------



## mebemeo

có ai xem số ngày 21/8 không z, xem tiền rơi đến số của anh Kim Thiên Thiên Anh Dũng chơi thấy cũng hay hay, mình cũng định đăng kí tham gia mà nghĩ kĩ lại thấy thui đi, đông quá khi nào mới đến lượt mình chơi


----------



## phichuong

hic hic,,,chu choa ơi, thấy người ta chơi tiền rơi mà mình cũng ham quá, hum bữa có rủ tùm lum bạn chơi cùng hết mà ai cũng bận hết không ai chịu chơi chung hết, kiểu này chắc là không đăng kí chơi dc rùi
sẵn đây cho em đăng cmt hỏi thăm có ai mún chơi chung vs em không để em có thể chơi tiền rơi cái coi, ham quá


----------



## mebemeo

phichuong đã viết:


> hic hic,,,chu choa ơi, thấy người ta chơi tiền rơi mà mình cũng ham quá, hum bữa có rủ tùm lum bạn chơi cùng hết mà ai cũng bận hết không ai chịu chơi chung hết, kiểu này chắc là không đăng kí chơi dc rùi
> sẵn đây cho em đăng cmt hỏi thăm có ai mún chơi chung vs em không để em có thể chơi tiền rơi cái coi, ham quá


anh làm như có mình anh là như thế , mình thì cúng như bạn đang mún chơi tiền rơi mà rủ bạn gái nó lười quá nó ko mún chơi ,hết cách nên đành ngậm ngùi coi người ta chơi thui, ngay từ khi tiền rơi bắt đầu phát sóng là em đã mún chơi rùi mà bạn gái em nó ko chơi, tới giờ ko dám rủ ai chơi lun


----------



## phichuong

mebemeo đã viết:


> anh làm như có mình anh là như thế , mình thì cúng như bạn đang mún chơi tiền rơi mà rủ bạn gái nó lười quá nó ko mún chơi ,hết cách nên đành ngậm ngùi coi người ta chơi thui, ngay từ khi tiền rơi bắt đầu phát sóng là em đã mún chơi rùi mà bạn gái em nó ko chơi, tới giờ ko dám rủ ai chơi lun


kakaka, chung xuống hết rùi, thui đừng bùn nữa, số phận anh em mình nó z rùi thì thui khỏi chơi, coi thui dc rùi
không liên quan nhưng a mún chơi là do a mún giải thưởng đó chứ, 200tr lận đó em, không nhỏ đâu. mọi người đăng kí chơi thì anh ko bik sao chứ a thì chỉ giải thưởng thoai


----------



## huu diep

thông báo thông báo cho các mem một tin zui, các mem ơi, chương trình đừng để tiền rơi đang có đợt tuyển người chơi tại tphcm kìa, ai có nhu cầu hay mún đăng kí chơi thì cứ đăng kí nha, sắp tới rùi đó.
đây là cơ hội có một không hai không nên bỏ lỡ, không nên bỏ lỡ


----------



## phichuong

huu diep đã viết:


> thông báo thông báo cho các mem một tin zui, các mem ơi, chương trình đừng để tiền rơi đang có đợt tuyển người chơi tại tphcm kìa, ai có nhu cầu hay mún đăng kí chơi thì cứ đăng kí nha, sắp tới rùi đó.
> đây là cơ hội có một không hai không nên bỏ lỡ, không nên bỏ lỡ


chèn ơi thiệt zẩy hả, có dụ này nữa hả, cơ hội ngàn năm có một đây, nhưng thời gian bắt đầu là khi nào z? đăng kí ở đâu? đăng kí qua mail hay web gì không? hay bưu cmn điện trời?
mún đăng kí quá chời mà không có thông tin gì nè.


----------



## mebemeo

huu diep đã viết:


> thông báo thông báo cho các mem một tin zui, các mem ơi, chương trình đừng để tiền rơi đang có đợt tuyển người chơi tại tphcm kìa, ai có nhu cầu hay mún đăng kí chơi thì cứ đăng kí nha, sắp tới rùi đó.
> đây là cơ hội có một không hai không nên bỏ lỡ, không nên bỏ lỡ


ủa, có zụ này nữa hả ta, khi nào đăng kí? đăng kí ở đâu chèn.
bác ơi cho thông tin cụ thể luôn đi dc ko? em đang mún chơi tiền rơi mà tự nhiên thấy thông tin này em nôn quá bác ơi, bác ơi bác ơi.
information details đê


----------



## phichuong

ôi mèn đéc ơi, chèn ơi, có nữa kìa mấy bây ơi, bay zô đang soi coi nè, có nè, có nè.
mấy bây mún chơi tiền rơi nè phải hơm, kìa có đợt chơi ở tphcm kìa, đăng kí chơi đi tụi bây.
rủ đông đông đăng kí chơi một lượt cho zui


----------



## huu diep

Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


----------



## mebemeo

huu diep đã viết:


> Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
> Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
> Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
> Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
> Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
> Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
> Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
> Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


chơi ở ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành luôn, quận 4 chứ dề, gần chỗ ở của tui luôn nè chèn, đăng kí chơi lun kaka.
bik đâu dc là sẽ có điều bất ngờ thì sao, rinh dc 200tr luôn thì sao.


----------



## phichuong

huu diep đã viết:


> Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
> Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
> Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
> Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
> Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
> Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
> Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
> Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


cho em hỏi một câu nha, bác ơi, thông tin này ở đâu bác có z? bác lấy ở đâu ra? có xác thực không chứ lừa tình em là em không chịu đâu á nhoan.
em là em mún chơi từ lâu rùi mà giờ thấy bác up thông tin này mừng úm.


----------



## zinhvinh

kakakaka, unbelievable, hùi chiều vợ mình rủ mình đi đăng kí chơi, bả nói là nó đang có đợt ở tphcm mà đâu có tin đâu, giờ thì tin rùi, đăng kí chơi ngay và luôn thoai, hy vọng là sẽ có thể chơi dc càng sớm càng tốt.
vợ ơi anh yêu em nhiều lắm!


----------



## huu diep

zinhvinh đã viết:


> kakakaka, unbelievable, hùi chiều vợ mình rủ mình đi đăng kí chơi, bả nói là nó đang có đợt ở tphcm mà đâu có tin đâu, giờ thì tin rùi, đăng kí chơi ngay và luôn thoai, hy vọng là sẽ có thể chơi dc càng sớm càng tốt.
> vợ ơi anh yêu em nhiều lắm!


đây là forum công cộng mà sao tình cảm gúm z anh zai
không liên quan nhưng chúc anh chị sẽ sớm dc chơi tiền rơi còn sau đó chơi tới câu số mấy thì còn tùy anh chị.
em thì cũng vs vợ em vừa mới đăng kí xong. dự là sẽ dc chơi sớm hơn vơ chồng anh rùi.[DOUBLEPOST=1411569841][/DOUBLEPOST]





phichuong đã viết:


> cho em hỏi một câu nha, bác ơi, thông tin này ở đâu bác có z? bác lấy ở đâu ra? có xác thực không chứ lừa tình em là em không chịu đâu á nhoan.
> em là em mún chơi từ lâu rùi mà giờ thấy bác up thông tin này mừng úm.


à anh xin trả lời em,  em ơi thông tin này a lấy trên diễn đàn luôn ấy em, vs lại trên tài khoản face của nó cũng có đăng tin này rùi, hoàn toàn xác thực 100%
mọi người cứ yên tâm đăng kí chơi cho vui, nếu mà ko dc lên chơi cũng k sao đâu.
đây là dịp và cũng là cơ hội ngàn năm có một thật sự, nên đăng kí chơi thoai


----------



## mebemeo

mebemeo đã viết:


> chơi ở ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành luôn, quận 4 chứ dề, gần chỗ ở của tui luôn nè chèn, đăng kí chơi lun kaka.
> bik đâu dc là sẽ có điều bất ngờ thì sao, rinh dc 200tr luôn thì sao.


chương trình này chơi theo cặp mà, đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc cơ mà phải có người chơi cùng vì cái này chơi theo cặp mà chồng em nó không chịu đi chơi, nó nói là lười quá, không mún chơi. mà em thì mún chơi thấy bà luôn.
tức tối gê lun, các mem chỉ dùm e cách thuyết phục chồng em đi chơi tiền rơi đi


----------



## chieuchieu

kakaka, mới up thông tin trên face mà giờ lại có trên đây rùi, đúng là nhanh thật ấy. đúng rùi đó mọi người ơi, thông tin này hoàn toàn xác thực vì trên trang cá nhân của tiền rơi có thông tin này nè.
hoặc lên facebook của tiền rơi xem cũng có đó, mọi người cứ đăng kí chơi đi ạ.


----------



## mebemeo

mebemeo đã viết:


> chơi ở ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành luôn, quận 4 chứ dề, gần chỗ ở của tui luôn nè chèn, đăng kí chơi lun kaka.
> bik đâu dc là sẽ có điều bất ngờ thì sao, rinh dc 200tr luôn thì sao.


cái gì, what's happenning chèn ơi anh ơi, ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành gần sát nhà em lun chứ có xa xôi gì đâu, tưởng chơi ở đâu, ser ser, kakaaka, đăng kí chơi ngay kẻo lỡ


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> đây là forum công cộng mà sao tình cảm gúm z anh zai
> không liên quan nhưng chúc anh chị sẽ sớm dc chơi tiền rơi còn sau đó chơi tới câu số mấy thì còn tùy anh chị.
> em thì cũng vs vợ em vừa mới đăng kí xong. dự là sẽ dc chơi sớm hơn vơ chồng anh rùi.[DOUBLEPOST=1411569841][/DOUBLEPOST]
> à anh xin trả lời em,  em ơi thông tin này a lấy trên diễn đàn luôn ấy em, vs lại trên tài khoản face của nó cũng có đăng tin này rùi, hoàn toàn xác thực 100%
> mọi người cứ yên tâm đăng kí chơi cho vui, nếu mà ko dc lên chơi cũng k sao đâu.
> đây là dịp và cũng là cơ hội ngàn năm có một thật sự, nên đăng kí chơi thoai


anh ơi anh ơi, anh có đăng kí chơi chưa anh, anh chơi vs vợ hay là chơi vs người thân hay bạn bè, em khong có ai chơi cùng hết tủi thân quá


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> kakaka, mới up thông tin trên face mà giờ lại có trên đây rùi, đúng là nhanh thật ấy. đúng rùi đó mọi người ơi, thông tin này hoàn toàn xác thực vì trên trang cá nhân của tiền rơi có thông tin này nè.
> hoặc lên facebook của tiền rơi xem cũng có đó, mọi người cứ đăng kí chơi đi ạ.


có em nè, anh ơi, em hot gơ nè, mà mún em chịu chơi vs anh thì phải có điều kiện nhiều lắm đó nha anh, anh có đáp ứng được không đó?
P/S: chơi tiền rơi như thể chơi trò chơi, kakakaka


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> có em nè, anh ơi, em hot gơ nè, mà mún em chịu chơi vs anh thì phải có điều kiện nhiều lắm đó nha anh, anh có đáp ứng được không đó?
> P/S: chơi tiền rơi như thể chơi trò chơi, kakakaka


chời đéc quỷ thèn thiên địa ơi, chèn ơi, con này nó không phải là con điên tui chịu gì cũng chịu, khùng gì mà khùng dữ z không bik, tiền rơi khong phải trò chơi chứ là cái lề gì thốn. 
nói tồ lô tồ lô[DOUBLEPOST=1411570120][/DOUBLEPOST]các mem ơi cho hỏi nha, chơi tiền rơi này thì đăng kí có tốn phí nhiều khong mọi người, nếu có tốn phí thì em khong tham gia đâu nha.
em khó khăn lắm mới rủ dc con vợ chằng đi chơi mà tính nó keo lắm, nó mà nghe nói có phí là nó không chịu đi đâu á, hic hịc


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> chời đéc quỷ thèn thiên địa ơi, chèn ơi, con này nó không phải là con điên tui chịu gì cũng chịu, khùng gì mà khùng dữ z không bik, tiền rơi khong phải trò chơi chứ là cái lề gì thốn.
> nói tồ lô tồ lô[DOUBLEPOST=1411570120][/DOUBLEPOST]các mem ơi cho hỏi nha, chơi tiền rơi này thì đăng kí có tốn phí nhiều khong mọi người, nếu có tốn phí thì em khong tham gia đâu nha.
> em khó khăn lắm mới rủ dc con vợ chằng đi chơi mà tính nó keo lắm, nó mà nghe nói có phí là nó không chịu đi đâu á, hic hịc


chèn ơi em ơi, em chơi trò chơi, game show em còn dc nó tặng tiền nếu em có giải thưởng nữa mà nếu thu phí em thì ai mà chơi, em không có kiến thức thực tế gì hết.
vs lại  chắc em chưa bào giờ tìm hiểu về các game show sao. em gà quá z em


----------



## mebemeo

có bà con cô bác nào chơi qua thử số nào của tiền rơi chưa ta, share kinh nghiệm chơi vs, em đã bik thông tin nó có mở tuyển người chơi tại tphcm nên em đã sớm đăng kí rùi nên chắc có lẽ là mai mốt nó mời em chơi đó.
run quá nếu đó là sự thật thì còn gì bằng đúng không moi người, em thích quá đi mất.


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> chèn ơi em ơi, em chơi trò chơi, game show em còn dc nó tặng tiền nếu em có giải thưởng nữa mà nếu thu phí em thì ai mà chơi, em không có kiến thức thực tế gì hết.
> vs lại  chắc em chưa bào giờ tìm hiểu về các game show sao. em gà quá z em


kakakakaka, cơ hội ngàn năm có một, cơ hội ngàn năm có một đúng thật z đó các bác, các bác không nên bỏ lỡ nha, em đã rủ dc con vợ đi chơi rùi.
nếu mà thuận lợi thì sẽ có thể chơi dc thui, sớm thui.
ai đồng ý like phát


----------



## mebebun

Bữa giờ chương trình có ai thắng không các chị? Em xem lắc nhắc vài tập chứ không được xem hoài vì cha con nó ở nhà dành tivi hết của em rồi  Em muốn coi thì phải lên uoitube coi lại không mà chất lượng không cao nên coi chán lắm


----------



## mekutin

mebebun đã viết:


> Bữa giờ chương trình có ai thắng không các chị? Em xem lắc nhắc vài tập chứ không được xem hoài vì cha con nó ở nhà dành tivi hết của em rồi  Em muốn coi thì phải lên uoitube coi lại không mà chất lượng không cao nên coi chán lắm


Đa số chương trình gameshow ít người thắng giải lắm chị à, em cũng có coi được vài tập. Sao chị không sắm thêm 1 cái tivi nữa đi hihi nhà em chia giờ ra cho coi tivi luôn khỏi phải giành giật nhau


----------



## mebebun

Phải thừa nhận rằng 8 câu hỏi của chương trình không hề khó bởi đều ở dạng trắc nghiệm có sẵn đáp án. Nhưng cái khó chính là quyết định của người chơi về việc đặt cược số tiền vào đáp án nào, giá trị bao nhiêu. Mỗi lần đặt tiền xong ngồi chờ cánh cửa rập mở ra thiệt là "ú tim"  em coi mà hồi hộp quá chừng đó chị


----------



## mekutin

mebebun đã viết:


> Phải thừa nhận rằng 8 câu hỏi của chương trình không hề khó bởi đều ở dạng trắc nghiệm có sẵn đáp án. Nhưng cái khó chính là quyết định của người chơi về việc đặt cược số tiền vào đáp án nào, giá trị bao nhiêu. Mỗi lần đặt tiền xong ngồi chờ cánh cửa rập mở ra thiệt là "ú tim"  em coi mà hồi hộp quá chừng đó chị


Có gan thì làm giàu mà chị ^^ Chương trình này thú vị, chồng em xem ổng còn muốn đi thi nữa cơ mà. Em thì ngại lên tivi lắm nên em kiu ổng rủ bạn bè nào thân của ổng đi thi để rinh tiền về mua cái tivi mới cho ổng xem cho đã khỏi giành nhau


----------



## mebebun

mekutin đã viết:


> Có gan thì làm giàu mà chị ^^ Chương trình này thú vị, chồng em xem ổng còn muốn đi thi nữa cơ mà. Em thì ngại lên tivi lắm nên em kiu ổng rủ bạn bè nào thân của ổng đi thi để rinh tiền về mua cái tivi mới cho ổng xem cho đã khỏi giành nhau


Ui chồng chi dạn vậy chứ chồng em rũ ổng đi thi ổng la làng cho, em cũng ráng làm sắm thêm cái tivi cho cha con nó muốn xem gì thì xem, em cũng được xem chương trình này mỗi tuần.  Chương trình này các cặp chơi có cả các ngôi sao nổi tiếng, dân văn phòng, giới nghệ sĩ, sinh viên, bà nội trợ luôn đó, cũng khá thu hút


----------



## mekutin

Em thấy lên chơi Đừng để tiền rơi các anh chị như các nhà đầu tư nhỉ ^^ người ta đầu tư sợ lỗ muốn chết còn các anh chị vui vẻ gì đâu hehe bởi tiền được cho chứ đâu phải của mình chị nhỉ


----------



## mebebun

Tất nhiên rồi, mới vô được tặng 200 triệu mừng húm luôn í chứ ^^


----------



## meyeucon66

Xem chương trình này em thích nhất phong cách dẫn chương trình của MC Trung Nghĩavì anh í khá gần gũi. Anh luôn dành sự cổ vũ hết mình và cảm thông chia sẻ với những người chơi khi thất bại. Xem chương trình hồi hộp từng phút một luôn đó các chị


----------



## mezin

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> Xem chương trình này em thích nhất phong cách dẫn chương trình của MC Trung Nghĩavì anh í khá gần gũi. Anh luôn dành sự cổ vũ hết mình và cảm thông chia sẻ với những người chơi khi thất bại. Xem chương trình hồi hộp từng phút một luôn đó các chị


hehe MC Trung Nghĩa dẫn chương trình hay mà, em coi có nhiều lúc 2 người chơi cãi nhau tóe khói luôn, nhiều tình huống mắc cuời phết


----------



## meyeucon66

cãi nhau là do bất đồng quan điểm thôi, do tham gia 2 người và quyết định phụ thuộc lẫn nhau mà. Đó giờ em mới thấy gameshow trí tuệ lại cho 2 người chơi 1 lượt đấy


----------



## mezin

Chơi 2 người cho đỡ ngại và có thể hỗ trợ nhau về kiến thức vì có thể người này giỏi về lĩnh vực này còn người kia giỏi về lĩnh vực khác và thế là rinh tiền về nhà thôi hehe


----------



## meyeucon66

mezin đã viết:


> Chơi 2 người cho đỡ ngại và có thể hỗ trợ nhau về kiến thức vì có thể người này giỏi về lĩnh vực này còn người kia giỏi về lĩnh vực khác và thế là rinh tiền về nhà thôi hehe


Nói thế thôi chứ đâu có dễ gì rinh tiền của họ về, tuy chỉ có 8 câu hỏi đơn giãn nhưng cũng trầy da tróc vãy đấy chị ạ


----------



## mezin

uhm 8 câu hỏi nhưng kiến thức khá rộng vì nội dung đa dạng quá, mọi chủ đề mà mình không thể nào lường trước được. Câu nào mà không biết thì em nghĩ người chơi nên chia tiền đều ra mỗi cửa trập là có hi vọng nhất thôi


----------



## huu diep

có ai xem chương trình tiền rơi tối qua không?
hay lắm mọi người ơi, nếu có ai xem thì sẽ hiểu à.


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> có ai xem chương trình tiền rơi tối qua không?
> hay lắm mọi người ơi, nếu có ai xem thì sẽ hiểu à.


sao bác, nói em nghe xem tối qua chương trình nó sao sao, hqua e ko có xem. tiếc quá.


----------



## mebemeo

huu diep đã viết:


> có ai xem chương trình tiền rơi tối qua không?
> hay lắm mọi người ơi, nếu có ai xem thì sẽ hiểu à.


sao mọi người, tường thuật gián tiếp lại chương trình tối qua đi, em ko có xem nên cũng k bik sao nữa, mọi người có ai xem không?


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> sao bác, nói em nghe xem tối qua chương trình nó sao sao, hqua e ko có xem. tiếc quá.


chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
kakakakakakakaka[DOUBLEPOST=1411892438][/DOUBLEPOST]





mebemeo đã viết:


> sao mọi người, tường thuật gián tiếp lại chương trình tối qua đi, em ko có xem nên cũng k bik sao nữa, mọi người có ai xem không?


chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
kakakakakakakaka


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
> đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
> kakakakakakakaka[DOUBLEPOST=1411892438][/DOUBLEPOST]
> chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
> đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
> kakakakakakakaka


bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


đúng đó bác, nói mà như khong nói z, bác đó bị khùng hay sao á, nếu có xem thì hỏi làm chi, còn nói là coi lại trên youtube đi nữa chứ, nhảm thiệt


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


các bác ơi, thông cảm cho em nó đi, em nó chỉ mới lên hỏi có cái mà sao bị chém dữ vậy, thì tại em không khéo tường thuật hay kể chuyện cho ai nghe hết nên không nói lại dc, có vậy thoai mà


----------



## meyeucon66

tối qua đúng la một phen hú vía của tiền rơi, chỉ ai có mới hiểu


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
> Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
> Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
> Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
> Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
> Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
> Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
> Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


bác ơi thông tin này thật chứ, chính xác tuyệt đối chứ, em đang mún chơi lắm đây mà nghe bác nói làm em nôn cmn nao quá trời luôn rùi.


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác ơi thông tin này thật chứ, chính xác tuyệt đối chứ, em đang mún chơi lắm đây mà nghe bác nói làm em nôn cmn nao quá trời luôn rùi.


chính xác một trăm phần trăm, nếu không tin có thể lên trang cá nhân của tiền rơi xem hay lên trang web chính thức của nó, có hết


----------



## mebemeo

tối thứ 5 rùi không có coi dc, cơ mà nghe đồn quá z, tối qa chuong trình hay lắm hả, sao có nghe tâm hơi gì đâu, ai xem rùi zô gải thích cái coi


----------



## meyeucon66

mebemeo đã viết:


> tối thứ 5 rùi không có coi dc, cơ mà nghe đồn quá z, tối qa chuong trình hay lắm hả, sao có nghe tâm hơi gì đâu, ai xem rùi zô gải thích cái coi


 
uhm, công nhận là nhanh thiệt, mới thấy thứ 5 tuần trước xem tiền rơi đây mà nay đã chu  nhat luôn rùi, cơ mà hum qa cũng k có xem tiền rơi luôn, không bik tối qua nó sao nữa.


----------



## huu diep

có ai chơi chung vs em không, đăng kí chơi chung đi, tiền rơi nó đang cho người ta đăng kí chơi ở tphcm kìa, em mún chơi quá các bác ạ


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> có ai chơi chung vs em không, đăng kí chơi chung đi, tiền rơi nó đang cho người ta đăng kí chơi ở tphcm kìa, em mún chơi quá các bác ạ


đúng rùi, chương trình này chơi theo cặp mà em thì cũng như bác chỉ là FA nên không thể đăng kí chơi dc, cơ mà có ai đăng kí chơi chung thì cũng ok nhưng em thích chơi chung người thân hơn bác ạ


----------



## meyeucon66

chieuchieu đã viết:


> đúng rùi, chương trình này chơi theo cặp mà em thì cũng như bác chỉ là FA nên không thể đăng kí chơi dc, cơ mà có ai đăng kí chơi chung thì cũng ok nhưng em thích chơi chung người thân hơn bác ạ


 
có gì đâu, bik đâu sau này mình là người thân ở chung nhà ăn chung bồ gạo có con chung thì sao, hé hé


----------



## mebemeo

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> có gì đâu, bik đâu sau này mình là người thân ở chung nhà ăn chung bồ gạo có con chung thì sao, hé hé


thâu thâu đi bác ơ, bác ghê quá, hehe, cơ mà tiền rơi nó chơi cũng chua ăn thiệt, dc cái giải thưởng 200tr lận. thích cái đó đó
ai thấy ok like phát


----------



## huu diep

chơi tiền rơi mà, phai có kiến thức nhiều lắm mới thắng nổi chứ khơ khơ là tiêu, có dịp đăng kí ở tphcm kìa mọi người, đăng kí quất trận hoàng tráng đi cho zui làng zui xóm


----------



## chieuchieu

hnay đã là chủ nhật rùi, nhớ mới chủ nhật tuần trước còn nói là mới coi tiền rơi thứ 5 đây mà giờ đã là chủ nhật, hnay lại 1 tuần trôi qua, ôi thời gian nhanh thật.
Gần tới thứ 5 nữa rùi đó các bác ơi, nhớ đoán xem nha.


----------



## meyeucon66

chieuchieu đã viết:


> hnay đã là chủ nhật rùi, nhớ mới chủ nhật tuần trước còn nói là mới coi tiền rơi thứ 5 đây mà giờ đã là chủ nhật, hnay lại 1 tuần trôi qua, ôi thời gian nhanh thật.
> Gần tới thứ 5 nữa rùi đó các bác ơi, nhớ đoán xem nha.


 
chèn ơi, tgian nhanh mà giờ bác mới bik à, mà đúng thật, thấy z đó chứ hnay chủ nhật thì thứ 5 sẽ nhanh thôi


----------



## huu diep

cơ mà em thấy chơi tiền rơi khó ăn ghê các bác ơi, em coi thấy cũng nhiều người chơi mà chỉ lấy dc có 5tr đồng zìa, thậm chí là trắng tay nữa.
Ghê thật


----------



## mebemeo

huu diep đã viết:


> cơ mà em thấy chơi tiền rơi khó ăn ghê các bác ơi, em coi thấy cũng nhiều người chơi mà chỉ lấy dc có 5tr đồng zìa, thậm chí là trắng tay nữa.
> Ghê thật


thời buổi bây giờ thì có cai nào là dễ ăn đâu, toàn là khó ăn không à, chứ dễ ăn thì thầy sư đâu có đi tu
ai đồng ý like phát


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> thời buổi bây giờ thì có cai nào là dễ ăn đâu, toàn là khó ăn không à, chứ dễ ăn thì thầy sư đâu có đi tu
> ai đồng ý like phát


eo ơi, mình cũng có suy nghĩ như bạn đó, cơ mà mình thì đăng kí chơi rùi, mà thấy những người chơi trước thì mình cũng e dè quá, sợ lên đó chơi mà bị ăn hành thì mất mặt lắm ạk


----------



## mebemeo

mebemeo đã viết:


> thời buổi bây giờ thì có cai nào là dễ ăn đâu, toàn là khó ăn không à, chứ dễ ăn thì thầy sư đâu có đi tu
> ai đồng ý like phát


cứ chơi hết mình thì có thể sẽ đạt được thui quan trọng là bạn đã chuẩn bị 100% tinh thần để chơi không.
Nó không khó như bạn nghĩ đâu, quan trọng là hên xui câu hỏi đó bạn biết thì trả lời còn không thì chào thua


----------



## meyeucon66

em mún đăng kí chơi tiền tơi này quá các bác ơi mà làm sao đăng kí chơi đây các bác chỉ cho em vs, huhu, em mún chơi lắm.


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> em mún đăng kí chơi tiền tơi này quá các bác ơi mà làm sao đăng kí chơi đây các bác chỉ cho em vs, huhu, em mún chơi lắm.


dễ ợt à du ơi. có 2 cách này nè:Cách 1: qua e-mail của chương trình dungdetienroi@vtvgovvn.- Cách 2: gửi qua đường bưu điện đến địa chỉ: Chương trình Đừng để tiền rơi – Phòng trò chơi và gặp gỡ trên truyền hình 3 – Ban Thể thao, Giải trí&Thông tin kinh tế – Đài truyền hình Việt Nam – 43 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> dễ ợt à du ơi. có 2 cách này nè:Cách 1: qua e-mail của chương trình dungdetienroi@vtvgovvn.- Cách 2: gửi qua đường bưu điện đến địa chỉ: Chương trình Đừng để tiền rơi – Phòng trò chơi và gặp gỡ trên truyền hình 3 – Ban Thể thao, Giải trí&Thông tin kinh tế – Đài truyền hình Việt Nam – 43 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.


 
oh oh oh, thank thank nha, cảm ơn vì đã chỉ giáo cách đăng kí chơi


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> oh oh oh, thank thank nha, cảm ơn vì đã chỉ giáo cách đăng kí chơi


không có chi đâu bợn, miễn là bợn đăng kí thành công là ok rùi. Trước đây mìh cũng nhờ người khác chỉ cho cách đăng kí chứ ban đầu cũng đâu có bik đâu


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> không có chi đâu bợn, miễn là bợn đăng kí thành công là ok rùi. Trước đây mìh cũng nhờ người khác chỉ cho cách đăng kí chứ ban đầu cũng đâu có bik đâu


 
huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu, em quên mất một điều quan trọng, chương trình này chơi theo cặp mà em thì có mình ênh à chả đăng kí dc, quên tìm nguoi cùng chơi rùi, giờ sao đây.?


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> huhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhu, em quên mất một điều quan trọng, chương trình này chơi theo cặp mà em thì có mình ênh à chả đăng kí dc, quên tìm nguoi cùng chơi rùi, giờ sao đây.?


hé hé, ráng tìm người chơi chung đi kưng chứ giờ k có người chơi chung là không đăng kí chơi dc đâu á nhoan


----------



## chieuchieu

thứ 5 rùi em có xem tiền rơi trên vtv3 và thấy cũng hay lắm, so vs các số trước đó, thì số lần này người chơi chơi xuất sắc hơn nhiều


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> thứ 5 rùi em có xem tiền rơi trên vtv3 và thấy cũng hay lắm, so vs các số trước đó, thì số lần này người chơi chơi xuất sắc hơn nhiều


xuất sắc hơn nhiều nhưng mà có giành dc giải thưởng cao không bác, hay bác đang chém đó.


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> xuất sắc hơn nhiều nhưng mà có giành dc giải thưởng cao không bác, hay bác đang chém đó.


bạn hỏi mình mà như thể bạn đang chất vấn mình z, bạn k có duyên mình không thèm nói chuyện, tự mở youtube lên mà xem tiền rơi trên đó đi


----------



## huu diep

hnay đang là đợt đăng kí chơi tiền rơi tại tphcm nà mọi người, mọi người đăng kí chưa, em thì em đã đăng kí rùi và hồi hộp quá không bk có dc chơi không nữa. Hé éh


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> hnay đang là đợt đăng kí chơi tiền rơi tại tphcm nà mọi người, mọi người đăng kí chưa, em thì em đã đăng kí rùi và hồi hộp quá không bk có dc chơi không nữa. Hé éh


mình cũng vừa mới đăng kí chơi sáng nay nè, thật là trùng hợp hí hí, z thì cùng nhau cầu nguyện cho chương trình nó bóc ngay mình len chơi. Kakaka


----------



## meyeucon66

chieuchieu đã viết:


> mình cũng vừa mới đăng kí chơi sáng nay nè, thật là trùng hợp hí hí, z thì cùng nhau cầu nguyện cho chương trình nó bóc ngay mình len chơi. Kakaka


 
mình thì mình thích cái giải thưởng của tiền rơi hơn, 200tr lận thích qá đi mất, có ai giống em hơn?


----------



## mebemeo

từ lúc xem tiền rơi tới giờ em chỉ thấy có mỗi nghệ sĩ Minh Béo tham gia thôi chứ không thấy có bất kì nghệ sĩ nào khác lên chơi, mọi người có thấy nghệ sĩ nào khác chơi đừng để tiền rơi này không?


----------



## huu diep

mebemeo đã viết:


> từ lúc xem tiền rơi tới giờ em chỉ thấy có mỗi nghệ sĩ Minh Béo tham gia thôi chứ không thấy có bất kì nghệ sĩ nào khác lên chơi, mọi người có thấy nghệ sĩ nào khác chơi đừng để tiền rơi này không?


mình thì cũng chưa thấy nhưng mà mai mốt bạn sẽ thấy có một nghệ sĩ khác lên chơi tiền rơi, đó là klisko đó bạn, nhớ xem và cổ vũ nha các bạn


----------



## chieuchieu

cách đây không bik bao nhiêu năm Tào Tháo đã đánh bại Viên Thiệu ở Quan Độ bằng một mưu lược hết sức thâm sâu, đó là binh bất yếm trá, bây giờ nhà quản trị tiền rơi cũng xây dựng lật chơi theo kiểu đó nhằm đánh lạc hướng người chơi một cách thật thông minh


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> cách đây không bik bao nhiêu năm Tào Tháo đã đánh bại Viên Thiệu ở Quan Độ bằng một mưu lược hết sức thâm sâu, đó là binh bất yếm trá, bây giờ nhà quản trị tiền rơi cũng xây dựng lật chơi theo kiểu đó nhằm đánh lạc hướng người chơi một cách thật thông minh


chơi tiền rơi thì cũng giống như chơi nhưng chương trình khác, nó cũng là một game show bt thui mà có cao siêu gì đâu mà các bác soi kĩ quá z


----------



## meyeucon66

từ khi tiên rơi ra đời và từ khi xem tiên rơi mình đã ko xem bất kì game show nào khác nữa, nó hay qá các bác ơi, giải thưởng cao vcl luôn, 200 chai


----------



## chieuchieu

more money, more fun
em thích và mùn chơi tiền rơi quá các bác ơi, huhu làm sao để được chơi đây, đăng kí rùi mà chờ 4 tháng rùi đó, tới giờ mà nó cũng k cho em chơi nữa, chán quá đi thoai


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> more money, more fun
> em thích và mùn chơi tiền rơi quá các bác ơi, huhu làm sao để được chơi đây, đăng kí rùi mà chờ 4 tháng rùi đó, tới giờ mà nó cũng k cho em chơi nữa, chán quá đi thoai


đang có đợt đăng kí cho mấy nguoi ở tphcm chơi kìa, sao k đi đăng kí chơi đi, đâu ở Nguyễn Tất Thành hay sao á, lên trên face cá nhân của nó coi đi


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> đang có đợt đăng kí cho mấy nguoi ở tphcm chơi kìa, sao k đi đăng kí chơi đi, đâu ở Nguyễn Tất Thành hay sao á, lên trên face cá nhân của nó coi đi


oh oh oh. Có zụ này nữa hả, chèn ơi mừng quớ bà kon cô bác ơi, em mà chơi dc thì con gì bằng, cảm ơn bác nhiều ạ, chức bác vui vẻ


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> oh oh oh. Có zụ này nữa hả, chèn ơi mừng quớ bà kon cô bác ơi, em mà chơi dc thì con gì bằng, cảm ơn bác nhiều ạ, chức bác vui vẻ


đăng kí chơi nhanh đi em, nghe đâu hum nay hết hạn hay sao á. Nếu chậm thì coi chừng ko dc chơi lun á, chúc e may mắn


----------



## mebemeo

em thì xem tiền rơi chủ yếu là em anh MC đẹp chai thui chứ mấy cái kia em ko có quan tâm


----------



## meyeucon66

nghe đâu chương trình đừng để tiền rơi là bác Sâm chỉ đạo sản xuất hay sao á, nếu thật z thì bác ấy giỏi quá trời quá đất lun


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> em thì xem tiền rơi chủ yếu là em anh MC đẹp chai thui chứ mấy cái kia em ko có quan tâm


coi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà quan tâm chi ai dẫn chương trình, ai chỉ đạo sản xuất, chỉ cần nó hay và coi hấp cmn dẫn là ok rùi, em thích[DOUBLEPOST=1411893594][/DOUBLEPOST]





meyeucon66 đã viết:


> nghe đâu chương trình đừng để tiền rơi là bác Sâm chỉ đạo sản xuất hay sao á, nếu thật z thì bác ấy giỏi quá trời quá đất lun


coi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà quan tâm chi ai dẫn chương trình, ai chỉ đạo sản xuất, chỉ cần nó hay và coi hấp cmn dẫn là ok rùi, em thích


----------



## mebemeo

mỗi khi thứ 5 là gia đình em lại ngồi xem tiền rơi, từ lúc nó mới ra cho đến giờ thì gia đình em có cái thú vui mỗi tối thứ 5 thật ý nghĩ, cảm ơn chương trình


----------



## meyeucon66

mebemeo đã viết:


> mỗi khi thứ 5 là gia đình em lại ngồi xem tiền rơi, từ lúc nó mới ra cho đến giờ thì gia đình em có cái thú vui mỗi tối thứ 5 thật ý nghĩ, cảm ơn chương trình


 
đúng đó bác, em thấy là ngồi xem cùng gia đình và cùng dự đoán kết quả rùi đâm thọc lẫn nhau cười đau ruột, cơ mà em thì xem quài mà ko chán lun nha


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> đúng đó bác, em thấy là ngồi xem cùng gia đình và cùng dự đoán kết quả rùi đâm thọc lẫn nhau cười đau ruột, cơ mà em thì xem quài mà ko chán lun nha


kakakakakakakaka, z sao em, z thì em cứ tiếp tục phát huy nha, anh cũng thích chương trình này lắm á


----------



## huu diep

có ai xem chương trình tiền rơi tối thứ 5 rồi không?
hay lắm mọi người ơi, nếu có ai xem thì sẽ hiểu à.


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> có ai xem chương trình tiền rơi tối thứ 5 rồi không?
> hay lắm mọi người ơi, nếu có ai xem thì sẽ hiểu à.


sao bác, nói em nghe xem tối qua chương trình nó sao sao, hqua e ko có xem. tiếc quá.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> sao bác, nói em nghe xem tối qua chương trình nó sao sao, hqua e ko có xem. tiếc quá.


sao mọi người, tường thuật gián tiếp lại chương trình tối thứ 5 qua đi, em ko có xem nên cũng k bik sao nữa, mọi người có ai xem không?


----------



## huu diep

mebemeo đã viết:


> sao mọi người, tường thuật gián tiếp lại chương trình tối thứ 5 qua đi, em ko có xem nên cũng k bik sao nữa, mọi người có ai xem không?


chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
kakakakakakakaka


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> chèn ơ, các bác không có xem thì em có nói các bác cũng sẽ k thể hình dung dc cái chương trìh nó như thế nào đâu, khó nói lắm
> đợi tới khi nào mà nó trình chiếu trên youtube thì các bác bật xem lại đi
> kakakakakakakaka


bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


đúng đó bác, nói mà như khong nói z, bác đó bị khùng hay sao á, nếu có xem thì hỏi làm chi, còn nói là coi lại trên youtube đi nữa chứ, nhảm thiệt


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


các bác ơi, thông cảm cho em nó đi, em nó chỉ mới lên hỏi có cái mà sao bị chém dữ vậy, thì tại em không khéo tường thuật hay kể chuyện cho ai nghe hết nên không nói lại dc, có vậy thoai mà


----------



## meyeucon66

tối thứ 5 qua đúng la một phen hú vía của tiền rơi, chỉ ai có mới hiểu


----------



## chieuchieu

tối thứ 5 rồi không có coi dc, cơ mà nghe đồn quá z, tối qa chuong trình hay lắm hả, sao có nghe tâm hơi gì đâu, ai xem rùi zô gải thích cái coi


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> tối thứ 5 rồi không có coi dc, cơ mà nghe đồn quá z, tối qa chuong trình hay lắm hả, sao có nghe tâm hơi gì đâu, ai xem rùi zô gải thích cái coi


uhm, công nhận là nhanh thiệt, mới thấy thứ 5 tuần trước xem tiền rơi đây mà nay đã thứ 3 luôn rùi, cơ mà hum qa cũng k có xem tiền rơi luôn, không bik tối qua nó sao nữa.


----------



## huu diep

có ai chơi chung vs em không, đăng kí chơi chung đi, tiền rơi nó đang cho người ta đăng kí chơi ở tphcm kìa, em mún chơi quá các bác ạ


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> có ai chơi chung vs em không, đăng kí chơi chung đi, tiền rơi nó đang cho người ta đăng kí chơi ở tphcm kìa, em mún chơi quá các bác ạ


 
hết hạn đăng kí rùi bác ơi, ngày 28 chủ nhật rùi là hết hạn rùi, tới giờ  mà còn rủ người ta đăng kí chơi nữa, bác ngu vãi ra


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác nói như không nói, nếu có xem thì lên đây hỏi bác làm gì, vớ vẩn vớ va vớ vẩn thật.


ủa zậy sao, hết hạn rùi hả, ua hu hu, em còn mún đăng kí chơi mà giờ hết hạn rùi hả, bùn z


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> ủa zậy sao, hết hạn rùi hả, ua hu hu, em còn mún đăng kí chơi mà giờ hết hạn rùi hả, bùn z


thâu thâu đi bác ơ,  bác ghê quá, hehe, hết hạn mà còn đăng kí ,cơ mà tiền rơi nó chơi cũng chua ăn thiệt, dc cái giải thưởng 200tr lận. thích cái đó đó
ai thấy ok like phát


----------



## mebemeo

chơi tiền rơi mà, phai có kiến thức nhiều lắm mới thắng nổi chứ khơ khơ là tiêu, có dịp đăng kí ở tphcm kìa mọi người, đăng kí quất trận hoàng tráng đi cho zui làng zui xóm


----------



## meyeucon66

con nhỏ em mình nó ới 6 tuổi mà nó thích chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ghê z đó, mình thấy tiền rơi bây giờ nó ăn khách ghê á mọi người
hầu như thấy ai coi xong cũng thích hết.


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> con nhỏ em mình nó ới 6 tuổi mà nó thích chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ghê z đó, mình thấy tiền rơi bây giờ nó ăn khách ghê á mọi người
> hầu như thấy ai coi xong cũng thích hết.


mình cũng thấy zậy á, không chỉ bạn mà mình, rùi mẹ mình và gia đình mình luôn ai cũng thích coi chương trình này hết á
cảm giác xem rất là giải trí nên thích


----------



## mebemeo

hôm nay hình như là hạn chót đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng đẻ e tiền rơi tại tphcm nè mọi người, ai đăng kí chưa?
Nếu ai chưa đăng kí thì nhanh tay đăng kí không thoai là không còn vé đâu á nha, nhanh lên kẻo lỡ


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> hôm nay hình như là hạn chót đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng đẻ e tiền rơi tại tphcm nè mọi người, ai đăng kí chưa?
> Nếu ai chưa đăng kí thì nhanh tay đăng kí không thoai là không còn vé đâu á nha, nhanh lên kẻo lỡ


ủa ủa, đăng kí gì vậy bạn, sao mình không nghe ai nói gì hết vậy, đăng kí ở đâu? Bao giờ hết hạn,, bữa nay mà giờ này thì còn đăng kí dc nũa không?


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> ủa ủa, đăng kí gì vậy bạn, sao mình không nghe ai nói gì hết vậy, đăng kí ở đâu? Bao giờ hết hạn,, bữa nay mà giờ này thì còn đăng kí dc nũa không?


hùi trước nhớ là trên forum này cũng có người đăng lên tin này rùi thì phải để mình tìm lại rùi mình sẽ trả lời bạn


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> hùi trước nhớ là trên forum này cũng có người đăng lên tin này rùi thì phải để mình tìm lại rùi mình sẽ trả lời bạn


ok bạn nhưng nhanh nhất có thể dùm cho mình nha vì mình mún đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi lắm đó, nhớ đăng lên nha bạn


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> ok bạn nhưng nhanh nhất có thể dùm cho mình nha vì mình mún đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi lắm đó, nhớ đăng lên nha bạn


Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.      
Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9        
Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4        
Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.      
Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
> Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
> Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
> Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
> Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
> Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
> Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
> Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


oh oh oh, cẩm ơn bạn nhiều nhiều nha, nhưng mà trong đó ghi là ngày 28 hết hạn rùi mà, giờ soa mà đăng kí nữa, huhuhu hổng chịu đâu mất cơ hội chơi rùi, tức quá đi mà.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> oh oh oh, cẩm ơn bạn nhiều nhiều nha, nhưng mà trong đó ghi là ngày 28 hết hạn rùi mà, giờ soa mà đăng kí nữa, huhuhu hổng chịu đâu mất cơ hội chơi rùi, tức quá đi mà.


theo mình nghĩ thì bạn cứ lên đó và đăng kí chơi đi ạ, không sao hết, nếu họ không cho nữa thì thui chứ có gì đâu mà lo, còn nếu cho thì cứ đăng kí chơi
có gì đâu phải xoắn nào. Nhanh lên đi


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> theo mình nghĩ thì bạn cứ lên đó và đăng kí chơi đi ạ, không sao hết, nếu họ không cho nữa thì thui chứ có gì đâu mà lo, còn nếu cho thì cứ đăng kí chơi
> có gì đâu phải xoắn nào. Nhanh lên đi


uhm, mình cũng hy vọng là zậy chứ không thì mình tiếc quá, cảm ơn bạn đã chia sẻ


----------



## meyeucon66

hum nay đã là thứ 3 rùi, còn 2 ngày nữa là có thể xem được chương trình đừng để tiền rơi rùi, cũng mong là số mới này có người chơi hay lấy 200 chai zìa lun chứ coi quài mà sao ít thấy có người lấy giải thưởng cao zìa nhà quá thấy cũng mất zui


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> hum nay đã là thứ 3 rùi, còn 2 ngày nữa là có thể xem được chương trình đừng để tiền rơi rùi, cũng mong là số mới này có người chơi hay lấy 200 chai zìa lun chứ coi quài mà sao ít thấy có người lấy giải thưởng cao zìa nhà quá thấy cũng mất zui


đúng rùi đó bác, chèn ơi em coi tiền rơi tới giờ không bik bao nhiều số mà có thế ai phá kỉ lục 70 tr của 2 anh kia đâu, toàn là chơi lấy dc có 5tr ko, thậm chí tây trắng nữa, người chơi thì càng ngày càng dở


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> đúng rùi đó bác, chèn ơi em coi tiền rơi tới giờ không bik bao nhiều số mà có thế ai phá kỉ lục 70 tr của 2 anh kia đâu, toàn là chơi lấy dc có 5tr ko, thậm chí tây trắng nữa, người chơi thì càng ngày càng dở


 
mình sẽ lên chơi và hy vọng lấy dc 200 tr của chương trình này zìa nhà để khoe chứ k có làm gì hết, chủ yếu là khoe cho mọi người bik về mình
cơ mà tới giờ chưa dc gọi lên chơi nữa huống chi là lấy 200tr


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> mình sẽ lên chơi và hy vọng lấy dc 200 tr của chương trình này zìa nhà để khoe chứ k có làm gì hết, chủ yếu là khoe cho mọi người bik về mình
> cơ mà tới giờ chưa dc gọi lên chơi nữa huống chi là lấy 200tr


dễ ăn quá há bác, dễ ăn thế thì chăc ai cũng đổ xô nhau mà đi chơi rùi, bác cứ nhìn lại lịch sử các số đã qua rùi hãy phán nhá.


----------



## meyeucon66

chieuchieu đã viết:


> dễ ăn quá há bác, dễ ăn thế thì chăc ai cũng đổ xô nhau mà đi chơi rùi, bác cứ nhìn lại lịch sử các số đã qua rùi hãy phán nhá.


 
thì mình đã nói gì nào, mình nói là hy cmn vọng mà, bác ăn gì mà ngu quá ko đọc kĩ câu nói của người ta đã vội phán xét rùi. Bấm nút đi


----------



## chieuchieu

thứ 5 tuần này em sẽ làm về nhà sớm để coi tiền rơi một lần trên vtv chứ đó giờ coi trên youtube không à, không có hấp dẫn


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> thứ 5 tuần này em sẽ làm về nhà sớm để coi tiền rơi một lần trên vtv chứ đó giờ coi trên youtube không à, không có hấp dẫn


uhm, đúng đó bác, coi trên youtube là coi lại không à, mà lúc người ta mới coi trên vtv thì người ta bik hết rùi, lúc nào thứ 6 zô công ty làm cũng nghe mọi người nói về ó hết rùi, cảm thấy không còn bất ngờ hấp dẫn nữa


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> uhm, đúng đó bác, coi trên youtube là coi lại không à, mà lúc người ta mới coi trên vtv thì người ta bik hết rùi, lúc nào thứ 6 zô công ty làm cũng nghe mọi người nói về ó hết rùi, cảm thấy không còn bất ngờ hấp dẫn nữa


hé hé, like cho bạn một like nào, mình thì cũng xem lâu rùi và cũng có nhận xét như bạn z đó.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> hé hé, like cho bạn một like nào, mình thì cũng xem lâu rùi và cũng có nhận xét như bạn z đó.


bạn đăng kí chơi tiền rơi chưa, đăng kí chơi thử coi bik đâu dc kêu lên chơi thì sao. Chuyện đời ai nói dc chữ ngờ.


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> bạn đăng kí chơi tiền rơi chưa, đăng kí chơi thử coi bik đâu dc kêu lên chơi thì sao. Chuyện đời ai nói dc chữ ngờ.


uhm mình đã đăng kí cách đây 2 tháng rùi mà chưa dc gọi lên chơi, nói chung lên chơi cung có cái zui mà cũng có cái bùn


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> uhm mình đã đăng kí cách đây 2 tháng rùi mà chưa dc gọi lên chơi, nói chung lên chơi cung có cái zui mà cũng có cái bùn


saeer, em thấy dc lên chơi sướng chết pà, vừa dc lên tv vừa dc tiền có gì đâu mà buồn, bác nói nghe coi bùn sao bùn


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> saeer, em thấy dc lên chơi sướng chết pà, vừa dc lên tv vừa dc tiền có gì đâu mà buồn, bác nói nghe coi bùn sao bùn


thì vui là như bác nói z đó còn bùn là sợ chương trình cho câu hỏi hóc búa quá chưa chi đã bị dừng cuộc chơi rùi, bác thấy uổn vs lại mất mặt nữa.


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> thì vui là như bác nói z đó còn bùn là sợ chương trình cho câu hỏi hóc búa quá chưa chi đã bị dừng cuộc chơi rùi, bác thấy uổn vs lại mất mặt nữa.


thì cố gắng choi đi chứ mà em thấy thì các câu hỏi đầu nó cho dễ mà, có mấy cấu sau mới khó lên mà nếu k có kiến thức rộng thì khó trả lời dc lắm.


----------



## chieuchieu

mebemeo đã viết:


> thì cố gắng choi đi chứ mà em thấy thì các câu hỏi đầu nó cho dễ mà, có mấy cấu sau mới khó lên mà nếu k có kiến thức rộng thì khó trả lời dc lắm.


câu hỏi thì anh nghĩ là không có câu hỏi khó chỉ có câu hỏi là mình bik hay không bik mà thoai. Nếu đã đăng kí chơi rùi thì cũng nên thử 1 phen, hé hé


----------



## mebemeo

chieuchieu đã viết:


> câu hỏi thì anh nghĩ là không có câu hỏi khó chỉ có câu hỏi là mình bik hay không bik mà thoai. Nếu đã đăng kí chơi rùi thì cũng nên thử 1 phen, hé hé


chúc bác thành công, 200 tr thẳng tay hốt zìa.


----------



## meyeucon66

mọi người ơi, em mới đăng kí chơi hùi thứ 7 nè, thấy thủ tục đăng kí chơi cũng dễ lắm mà nhanh lắm, đăng kí chút à. Nhưng mà sắp tới nó ghi hình nè, không bik em có dc chơi không nữa, hồi hộp quá đi


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> mọi người ơi, em mới đăng kí chơi hùi thứ 7 nè, thấy thủ tục đăng kí chơi cũng dễ lắm mà nhanh lắm, đăng kí chút à. Nhưng mà sắp tới nó ghi hình nè, không bik em có dc chơi không nữa, hồi hộp quá đi


chèn ơi, đăng kí chơi gì á bác, mới đăng kí thứ 7 mà đòi chơi sao, đâu có nhanh z dc. Bác nằm mơ à?


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> chèn ơi, đăng kí chơi gì á bác, mới đăng kí thứ 7 mà đòi chơi sao, đâu có nhanh z dc. Bác nằm mơ à?


 
đâu có, đang có đợt đăng kí chơi nhanh tại Nguyễn Tất Thành nè, cơ hội cho mọi người ở tphcm lên chơi đó. Bác mù thông tin quá chời.


----------



## huu diep

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> đâu có, đang có đợt đăng kí chơi nhanh tại Nguyễn Tất Thành nè, cơ hội cho mọi người ở tphcm lên chơi đó. Bác mù thông tin quá chời.


ủa z hả, khi nào hết hạn đăng kí chơi zậy mọi người, nói cho em nghe đi. Em cũng mún đăng kí chơi nữa, mà đăng kí ở đâu


----------



## meyeucon66

huu diep đã viết:


> ủa z hả, khi nào hết hạn đăng kí chơi zậy mọi người, nói cho em nghe đi. Em cũng mún đăng kí chơi nữa, mà đăng kí ở đâu


 
hết hạn đăng kí rùi em yêu, chủ nhật rùi là hết hạn rùi, không chịu cập nhật thông tin ráng mà chịu


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> hết hạn đăng kí rùi em yêu, chủ nhật rùi là hết hạn rùi, không chịu cập nhật thông tin ráng mà chịu


đăng kí chơi thì cũng dc cơ mà không có ai chơi chug hết, cấp bách thế mà chưa kịp rủ ai chơi đã hết hạn đăng kí rùi. Chán thật


----------



## huu diep

nếu mà em lên chơi dc em sẽ chơi đến câu số 8 và lấy nốt 200 tr của nó luôn, há há, em chịu chơi lắm


----------



## chieuchieu

huu diep đã viết:


> nếu mà em lên chơi dc em sẽ chơi đến câu số 8 và lấy nốt 200 tr của nó luôn, há há, em chịu chơi lắm


quần què, bác ơi bác sinh ở Quảng Ninh sao mà nổ bung trời thế, chơi một game show kiến thức thế mà bác nói như đồ chơi trong túi z, mệt thiệt


----------



## huu diep

chieuchieu đã viết:


> quần què, bác ơi bác sinh ở Quảng Ninh sao mà nổ bung trời thế, chơi một game show kiến thức thế mà bác nói như đồ chơi trong túi z, mệt thiệt


tội em quá các bác ơi, em chỉ nói có một câu nói chơi thoai mà sao ném đá em không thương tiếc z, haiza, em bùn quá á.
Các bác đi chết mẹ các bác đi, z mà cũng đòi chơi tiền rơi nữa.


----------



## mebemeo

chưa bao giờ mà em coi một game show mà em có cảm xúc như thế này hết, nó hay đến nỗi mà mỗi tới ngày phát sóng là em lại bật tivi lên xem ngồi xem chừng nào hết thì thui. Đúng là hay quá


----------



## meyeucon66

em mún đăng kí chơi chương trình tiền rơi này lắm nè các bác mà e sợ nó ghi hình lâu nên  e k có đăng kí chơi dc, nếu mà ghi hình một buổi thì ok còn lâu là không dc vì ko có thời gian nhiều. Haiz tiếc thật mà


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> em mún đăng kí chơi chương trình tiền rơi này lắm nè các bác mà e sợ nó ghi hình lâu nên  e k có đăng kí chơi dc, nếu mà ghi hình một buổi thì ok còn lâu là không dc vì ko có thời gian nhiều. Haiz tiếc thật mà


bác ơi nó ghi hình chỉ một buổi à chứ ko đến 1 ngày dâu. Nhanh lắm đó là tình luôn cả khi chơi đến câu 8 mà chứ nếu bác bị loại ngay từ những câu đầu thì thoai chào thua vì sẽ rất nhah ạ/


----------



## meyeucon66

chieuchieu đã viết:


> bác ơi nó ghi hình chỉ một buổi à chứ ko đến 1 ngày dâu. Nhanh lắm đó là tình luôn cả khi chơi đến câu 8 mà chứ nếu bác bị loại ngay từ những câu đầu thì thoai chào thua vì sẽ rất nhah ạ/


 
ôh oh, z thì mình sẽ đăng kí chơi thử cho bik chứ mà không chơi dc tiền rơi là uổng cuộc đời lắm vì nó hay quá mà. Tiếc là em đăng kí muộn quá không bik đến phương trời nào mới dc chơi nữa.


----------



## chieuchieu

meyeucon66 đã viết:


> ôh oh, z thì mình sẽ đăng kí chơi thử cho bik chứ mà không chơi dc tiền rơi là uổng cuộc đời lắm vì nó hay quá mà. Tiếc là em đăng kí muộn quá không bik đến phương trời nào mới dc chơi nữa.


ít ra thì cũng có đăng kí chơi thì mới có cơ hội chơi dc chứ giờ mà không đăng kí thì làm sao mà chơi được đúng không bác, cơ mà bác bik cách đăng kí chơi tiền rơi không, nếu không bik thì em chỉ cho cách đăng kí nè.


----------



## meyeucon66

oh oh oh cảm ơn chú em anh bik cach đăng kí chơi mà, vs lại thời buổi công nghệ thông tin bây giờ thì mấy chuện đó có gì là khó khăn đâu. Chỉ cần lên anh google chút là có hết


chieuchieu đã viết:


> ít ra thì cũng có đăng kí chơi thì mới có cơ hội chơi dc chứ giờ mà không đăng kí thì làm sao mà chơi được đúng không bác, cơ mà bác bik cách đăng kí chơi tiền rơi không, nếu không bik thì em chỉ cho cách đăng kí nè.


----------



## mebemeo

không bik số thứ 5 rùi trên youtube có chưa nữa, search chưa có gì hết á, cũng hơi bùn nhưng mà cứ chờ đợi để coi chứ sao giơ, đang ghiền các số cũ coi hết rùi.


----------



## chieuchieu

mình cũng giống như bác vày nè, thích coi lắm mà khổ cái các số cũ coi hết rùi nên giờ phải chờ trên youtube coi chứ sao giờ. Vs lại cũng k có xem trên tv dc mà cũng chỉ coi trên youtube thoai há há0


mebemeo đã viết:


> không bik số thứ 5 rùi trên youtube có chưa nữa, search chưa có gì hết á, cũng hơi bùn nhưng mà cứ chờ đợi để coi chứ sao giơ, đang ghiền các số cũ coi hết rùi.


----------



## huu diep

mebemeo đã viết:


> Dành cho các mem miền Nam.
> Chương trình "Đừng để tiền rơi" chuẩn bị có đợt tuyển người chơi tại thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
> Thời gian: từ 14h chiều thứ 7/27/9 và từ 8h30 sáng chủ nhật 28/9
> Địa điểm: trường ĐH Nguyễn Tất Thành, 298 đ. Nguyễn Tất Thành, p.13, q.4
> Những mem nào chưa có cơ hội tham gia hãy nhanh tay gửi bản đăng ký về cho chương trình theo 2 cách: qua e-mail dungdetienroi@gmailcom hoặc qua inbox facebook nhé.
> Lưu ý khi gửi bản đăng ký: ghi rõ nội dung là đăng ký tại tp. Hồ Chí Minh, tên file đăng ký là TMD tên đầy đủ người chơi 1 - tên đầy đủ người chơi 2.
> Để tải bản đăng ký, vào trang web dungdetienroi.vtv.vn, chọn mục đăng ký và tải về.
> Hẹn gặp các mem vào cuối tuần này!


bác ơi thông tin này thật chứ, chính xác tuyệt đối chứ, em đang mún chơi lắm đây mà nghe bác nói làm em nôn cmn nao quá trời luôn rùi.


----------



## mebemeo

huu diep đã viết:


> bác ơi thông tin này thật chứ, chính xác tuyệt đối chứ, em đang mún chơi lắm đây mà nghe bác nói làm em nôn cmn nao quá trời luôn rùi.


chính xác một trăm phần trăm, nếu không tin có thể lên trang cá nhân của tiền rơi xem hay lên trang web chính thức của nó, có hết


----------



## mekutin

chao ơi, chương trình tiền rơi gì mà có 8 câu hỏi à chèn, ít hơn gần gấp đôi so vs ai là triệu phú lun, mà sao giải thưởng lại cao đến thế chứ, đến 200tr lận, ghê thật.


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

mekutin đã viết:


> chao ơi, chương trình tiền rơi gì mà có 8 câu hỏi à chèn, ít hơn gần gấp đôi so vs ai là triệu phú lun, mà sao giải thưởng lại cao đến thế chứ, đến 200tr lận, ghê thật.


thường thì câu hỏi số 4 trở về trước thì tương đối dễ nhưng mà bắt đầu từ câu số 5,6 là bắt đầu tiền nó rơi nó rơi tự do thấy mà ham,, ,há há/ ai xuất sắc thì mới qua dc hết 8 câu


----------



## mekutin

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> thường thì câu hỏi số 4 trở về trước thì tương đối dễ nhưng mà bắt đầu từ câu số 5,6 là bắt đầu tiền nó rơi nó rơi tự do thấy mà ham,, ,há há/ ai xuất sắc thì mới qua dc hết 8 câu


dĩ nhiên rùi bác, không lẽ lên chơi chương trình cho câu dễ không thì làm sao mà kích thích, gây cấn cho người xem dc, phải có khó có dễ chứ


----------



## ongty

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> thường thì câu hỏi số 4 trở về trước thì tương đối dễ nhưng mà bắt đầu từ câu số 5,6 là bắt đầu tiền nó rơi nó rơi tự do thấy mà ham,, ,há há/ ai xuất sắc thì mới qua dc hết 8 câu


theo tui thấy thì câu hỏi không có phân khó dễ mà phân thành câu nào bik câu nào không thui chứ câu hỏi tui không bik thì khó mà bác bik thì thành dễ z thui


----------



## mekutin

ongty đã viết:


> theo tui thấy thì câu hỏi không có phân khó dễ mà phân thành câu nào bik câu nào không thui chứ câu hỏi tui không bik thì khó mà bác bik thì thành dễ z thui


thì đúng rùi đó bác, nhưng mà câu hỏi dễ sẽ là câu mà phổ biến hơn các câu khó, vs lại mức độ dự đoán nó khó hơn nhiều chứ. Bác nói z thì lầm to


----------



## meyeuconnhat

chơi tiền rơi này cũng hay thật, mà cũng nhiều rủi ro quá, không có trợ giúp gì hết, trả lời phải hết sức thận trọng nên cũng lâu


----------



## ongty

hum nay đã là chu nhat rùi, doi toi thu 5 toi  lại được coi tiền rơi vs đúng nghĩa vtv3 luôn, thích thật.


----------



## mekutin

ongty đã viết:


> hum nay đã là chu nhat rùi, doi toi thu 5 toi  lại được coi tiền rơi vs đúng nghĩa vtv3 luôn, thích thật.


đúng rùi dó bạn, mình cũng có cảm giác như thế đó, cứ mỗi lần coi tiền rơi là mình lại có cảm giác hồi hộp dùm cho người chơi, sợ họ chơi k dc, hé hé


----------



## meyeuconnhat

mekutin đã viết:


> đúng rùi dó bạn, mình cũng có cảm giác như thế đó, cứ mỗi lần coi tiền rơi là mình lại có cảm giác hồi hộp dùm cho người chơi, sợ họ chơi k dc, hé hé


 
mình thì ngồi đoán đáp án vs lại coi coi mình đoán đúng dc bao nhiêu câu trong chương trình đó, cơ mà chả bao giờ em qua dc con số 6 câu hết bác à, bùn ghê z


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

meyeuconnhat đã viết:


> mình thì ngồi đoán đáp án vs lại coi coi mình đoán đúng dc bao nhiêu câu trong chương trình đó, cơ mà chả bao giờ em qua dc con số 6 câu hết bác à, bùn ghê z


đâu phải dễ ăn đâu bạn, bạn phải có kiến thức chắc chắn thì mới có thể trả lời dc nó chứ đâu phải như không mà đúng dc, cuộc chơi mà[DOUBLEPOST=1412509411][/DOUBLEPOST]





Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> đâu phải dễ ăn đâu bạn, bạn phải có kiến thức chắc chắn thì mới có thể trả lời dc nó chứ đâu phải như không mà đúng dc, cuộc chơi mà


cuộc chơi mà, phải có khó có dễ, phải có thắng có thua và phải có may có rủi, hên xui thui


----------



## meyeuconnhat

nếu thu nam nay mà đi làm zìa trễ thì miễn coi luôn, chắc ráng sắp xếp zìa zớm zớm coi mí dc à nha


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

câu hỏi số 8 của chương trình mang tính chất quyết định nhất tới số phận mà người chơi có thể ra về vs giải thưởng hay là tay không, rất nhiều trường hợp đã mò lên tới đó, đã chạm 1 tay vào vàng mà còn để vàng rơi đó.


----------



## mekutin

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> câu hỏi số 8 của chương trình mang tính chất quyết định nhất tới số phận mà người chơi có thể ra về vs giải thưởng hay là tay không, rất nhiều trường hợp đã mò lên tới đó, đã chạm 1 tay vào vàng mà còn để vàng rơi đó.


chung quy tại minhf chơi ko hay thui chứ mắc gì, chương trình thì nó cho câu hỏi đánh đố chứ quan trọng là mình có trả lời dc hay không thui


----------



## meyeuconnhat

mekutin đã viết:


> chung quy tại minhf chơi ko hay thui chứ mắc gì, chương trình thì nó cho câu hỏi đánh đố chứ quan trọng là mình có trả lời dc hay không thui


 
phải rùi phải rùi, mình cũng nghĩ như bạn zậy đó, chơi mà ko có kiến thức thì trả loi k dc là điều hiển nhiên, sao trách chương trình dc


----------



## ongty

có cảm giác như ở Nguyễn Tất Thành đang cho người ta chơi đừng để tiền rơi hay sao á, hình như đó đang ghi hình bên đó đó, mọi người có ai đi xem không?


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

ongty đã viết:


> có cảm giác như ở Nguyễn Tất Thành đang cho người ta chơi đừng để tiền rơi hay sao á, hình như đó đang ghi hình bên đó đó, mọi người có ai đi xem không?


có bik gì đâu mà xem, có đợt đăng kí chơi bên đó mà còn không bik nữa, không có đăng kí chơi nữa huống hồ là qua xem


----------



## mekutin

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> có bik gì đâu mà xem, có đợt đăng kí chơi bên đó mà còn không bik nữa, không có đăng kí chơi nữa huống hồ là qua xem


ủa có bác nói là có đợt đăng kí bên đó sao bác lại nói là ko bik, ai nói cho bác bik à?


----------



## ongty

mekutin đã viết:


> ủa có bác nói là có đợt đăng kí bên đó sao bác lại nói là ko bik, ai nói cho bác bik à?


thì đúng rùi, không có người nói cho bik sao bik cha nội , cha ơi cha
không liên quan nhưng mà em thích xem tiền rơi lắm bác ạ. Bùn vãi cả ra khi không đăng kí dc


----------



## meyeuconnhat

ongty đã viết:


> thì đúng rùi, không có người nói cho bik sao bik cha nội , cha ơi cha
> không liên quan nhưng mà em thích xem tiền rơi lắm bác ạ. Bùn vãi cả ra khi không đăng kí dc


 
có gì đâu mà bùn , chơi k dc thì ngồi nhà coi đi cho đỡ bùn chứ giờ còn khóc lóc cái con mẹ gì nữa.


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

con nhỏ em mình nó ới 6 tuổi mà nó thích chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ghê z đó, mình thấy tiền rơi bây giờ nó ăn khách ghê á mọi người
hầu như thấy ai coi xong cũng thích hết.


----------



## ongty

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> con nhỏ em mình nó ới 6 tuổi mà nó thích chương trình đừng để tiền rơi ghê z đó, mình thấy tiền rơi bây giờ nó ăn khách ghê á mọi người
> hầu như thấy ai coi xong cũng thích hết.


mình cũng thấy zậy á, không chỉ bạn mà mình, rùi mẹ mình và gia đình mình luôn ai cũng thích coi chương trình này hết á
cảm giác xem rất là giải trí nên thích


----------



## thieunhi

cac bac oi, cac bac xem chương trình "đừng để tiền rơi" của vtv3 . vừa vui mà có nhiều tiền đó bạn. có anh đó rinh 70 triệu của chương trình luôn đó bạn.


----------



## mezin

thieunhi đã viết:


> cac bac oi, cac bac xem chương trình "đừng để tiền rơi" của vtv3 . vừa vui mà có nhiều tiền đó bạn. có anh đó rinh 70 triệu của chương trình luôn đó bạn.


Mình thì chưa xem chương trình này bao giờ, không biết ngày giờ phát sóng luôn


----------



## ongty

mezin đã viết:


> Mình thì chưa xem chương trình này bao giờ, không biết ngày giờ phát sóng luôn


bây giờ chương trình đó đang gây sốt trên mạng mà sao không coi được. lên coi yk, nếu thích tham gia ngay và luôn đê.


----------



## thieunhi

ongty đã viết:


> bây giờ chương trình đó đang gây sốt trên mạng mà sao không coi được. lên coi yk, nếu thích tham gia ngay và luôn đê.


 
ngồi xem chương trình đừng để tiền rơi thật không uổn thời gian, mỗi lần xem là mỗi lần thấy zui zui và cũng kịch tính.


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

thieunhi đã viết:


> ngồi xem chương trình đừng để tiền rơi thật không uổn thời gian, mỗi lần xem là mỗi lần thấy zui zui và cũng kịch tính.


nó hay quá đi mất, mình cứ coi quài quài mấy cái số đã phát sóng, số nào cũng hay và có số mình xem đi xem lại quài. kaka


----------



## ongty

nhưng đã bạn nào có ý định tham gia chưa ta, mình cũng muốn tham gia mà không có ai tham gia cùng hết, hức hức


----------



## thieunhi

ongty đã viết:


> nhưng đã bạn nào có ý định tham gia chưa ta, mình cũng muốn tham gia mà không có ai tham gia cùng hết, hức hức


 
đã đăng ký chơi rùi nhưng không bik tới khi nào mới dc chơi nữa. nếu không được chơi thì uổng lắm.


----------



## ongty

thieunhi đã viết:


> đã đăng ký chơi rùi nhưng không bik tới khi nào mới dc chơi nữa. nếu không được chơi thì uổng lắm.


mình cũng đã đăng kí, chung cảnh ngộ và cảm giác rùi, hé hé


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

ongty đã viết:


> mình cũng đã đăng kí, chung cảnh ngộ và cảm giác rùi, hé hé


đăng kí rùi mà khổ quá, y chang như các bạn đã nói z đó, nhiều người đăng kí quá thì khi nào mới lượt mình đây.


----------



## mezin

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> đăng kí rùi mà khổ quá, y chang như các bạn đã nói z đó, nhiều người đăng kí quá thì khi nào mới lượt mình đây.


neu da dang ki choi thi cu kiên nhẫn chờ đi các bạn, chờ đợi là hạnh phúc, tui cũng mới đăng kí chơi xong nè, mới tháng trước chứ mấy, hehe


----------



## ongty

mezin đã viết:


> neu da dang ki choi thi cu kiên nhẫn chờ đi các bạn, chờ đợi là hạnh phúc, tui cũng mới đăng kí chơi xong nè, mới tháng trước chứ mấy, hehe


zay sao noi la chua coi chuog trinh dung de tien roi bao gio, xao xao


----------



## mezin

ongty đã viết:


> zay sao noi la chua coi chuog trinh dung de tien roi bao gio, xao xao


thi nói chơi có một câu mà làm gì dữ thế, hé hé, lo mà thứ 5 này đoán xem đi kìa


----------



## Bà Tưng TPHCM

có bạn nào xem số mới nhất chưa, số mới nhất là ngày nào ấy, toàn xem lại trên youtube không à.


----------



## thieunhi

Bà Tưng TPHCM đã viết:


> có bạn nào xem số mới nhất chưa, số mới nhất là ngày nào ấy, toàn xem lại trên youtube không à.


 
chưa xem bạn ơi, bạn cũng giống tui á, xem lại trên youtube không à, nhưng mà hay há, hjhj


----------



## mezin

thieunhi đã viết:


> chưa xem bạn ơi, bạn cũng giống tui á, xem lại trên youtube không à, nhưng mà hay há, hjhj


hình như số mới nhất là 2 vợ chồng kia tham gia thì phải, nhưng mà tội nghiệp 2 anh chị đó, ra về mà không còn tiền luôn.


----------



## ongty

mezin đã viết:


> hình như số mới nhất là 2 vợ chồng kia tham gia thì phải, nhưng mà tội nghiệp 2 anh chị đó, ra về mà không còn tiền luôn.


đã là cuộc chơi thì phải có kẻ thắng kẻ thua, người hên người không hên và có người có tiền nhiều, người ít và có người không có tiền luôn.


----------



## nhuly

mình đang mún đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà khổ quá không có ai chơi cùng hết, chương trình này chơi theo cặp.


----------



## ongty

nhuly đã viết:


> mình đang mún đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà khổ quá không có ai chơi cùng hết, chương trình này chơi theo cặp.


mình cũng mún đăng kí chơi nữa, hay là mình đăng kí chơi chung đê nhuly


----------



## nhuly

ongty đã viết:


> mình cũng mún đăng kí chơi nữa, hay là mình đăng kí chơi chung đê nhuly


xạo xạo nãy nói là đăng kí chơi rùi mà giờ nói đăng kí chơi chung, mình có đọc cmt của bác mà bác ơi, bác gà quá


----------



## mezin

chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mún chơi phải có kiến thức phong phú đặc biệt là khả năng quyết đoán của người chơi, chọn anh nè chajo. hjhj


----------



## thieunhi

z có ai muốn đăng kí chơi vs mình không nhỉ. cần một bạn nữ tuổi từ 18-20 chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi cùng nè. hehe


----------



## mezin

nhuly đã viết:


> mình đang mún đăng kí chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà khổ quá không có ai chơi cùng hết, chương trình này chơi theo cặp.


cố gắng tìm người chơi cùng đi hén nhuly. nhiều bạn cũng muốn đăng kí chơi chương trình này lắm đó. keke


----------



## nhuly

có ai bik chương trình đừng để tiền rơi này số mấy rùi các bạn nhỉ? lên youtube xem lại chỉ thấy đến số 2/10 à...


----------



## ongty

nhuly đã viết:


> có ai bik chương trình đừng để tiền rơi này số mấy rùi các bạn nhỉ? lên youtube xem lại chỉ thấy đến số 2/10 à...


số mới nhất mới cập nhật trên youtube là 2/10 chứ thêm 7 ngày nữa là ngày 9/10 mẹ nó rùi, túc hạ không bik tính toán hay sao. số này hay lắm nè. gây cấn lắm luôn, có ai xem chưa ta, xem thử đi. không uổn đâu.


----------



## thieunhi

chương trình đừng để tiền rơi hay thiệt á, xem hoài mà không chán. có mem nào xem hết các số chưa ta?


----------



## mezin

có ai xem chương trình đừng để tiền rơi vì thích anh chàng dẫn chương trình không ta. ảnh đẹp chai gê á nhoen. chắc phải đăng kí tham gia ngay thui.


----------



## mekutin

mezin đã viết:


> có ai xem chương trình đừng để tiền rơi vì thích anh chàng dẫn chương trình không ta. ảnh đẹp chai gê á nhoen. chắc phải đăng kí tham gia ngay thui.


giải thưởng khủng thiệt, mình thì thích cải giải thưởng hơn, tới 200 chai luôn. đăng kí thì đăng kí rùi mà không bik khi nào mới dc chơi nữa. ham quá


----------



## thieunhi

nhưng làm sao đăng kí chơi dc mọi người. chỉ cách đăng kí vs. help me help me


----------



## mekutin

thieunhi đã viết:


> nhưng làm sao đăng kí chơi dc mọi người. chỉ cách đăng kí vs. help me help me


copy nguyên văn của một cmt ở cmt trước nè thieunhi
.dễ ợt à du ơi. có 2 cách này nè:Cách 1: qua e-mail của chương trình dungdetienroi@vtvgovvn.- Cách 2: gửi qua đường bưu điện đến địa chỉ: Chương trình Đừng để tiền rơi – Phòng trò chơi và gặp gỡ trên truyền hình 3 – Ban Thể thao, Giải trí&Thông tin kinh tế – Đài truyền hình Việt Nam – 43 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.


----------



## mezin

mn ai cũng đăng kí chơi hết rùi đó. ai chưa đăng kí thì nhanh tay nhanh tay nha.


----------



## zinhvinh

có ai đăng kí chung đâu mà đăng kí dc, cái này chơi 2 người mà. haiz . ai đăng kí chung hơm? đăng kí chung vs tui phần thưởng chia đôi, keke


----------



## thieunhi

nói chứ 20h thứ 5 này phải đón theo dõi trên vtv3 mới dc. xem trên youtube là coi lại rùi, không có hấp dẫn như xem trên vtv3 nữa. hehehe[DOUBLEPOST=1412593005][/DOUBLEPOST]





mekutin đã viết:


> copy nguyên văn của một cmt ở cmt trước nè thieunhi
> .dễ ợt à du ơi. có 2 cách này nè:Cách 1: qua e-mail của chương trình dungdetienroi@vtvgovvn.- Cách 2: gửi qua đường bưu điện đến địa chỉ: Chương trình Đừng để tiền rơi – Phòng trò chơi và gặp gỡ trên truyền hình 3 – Ban Thể thao, Giải trí&Thông tin kinh tế – Đài truyền hình Việt Nam – 43 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Ba Đình, Hà Nội.


 oh oh oh thank mekutin nhiu nhieu nha.
bay gio minh se dang ki choi ngay keo lo


----------



## zinhvinh

thieunhi đã viết:


> nói chứ 20h thứ 5 này phải đón theo dõi trên vtv3 mới dc. xem trên youtube là coi lại rùi, không có hấp dẫn như xem trên vtv3 nữa. hehehe[DOUBLEPOST=1412593005][/DOUBLEPOST]
> oh oh oh thank mekutin nhiu nhieu nha.
> bay gio minh se dang ki choi ngay keo lo


thì xem ở đâu cũng được mà, chủ yếu là xem chương trình này thấy hay quá, vs lại xem cùng vs gia đình thì còn gì bằng. mỗi tối thứ 5 ngồi xem chung và cùng dự đoán và tranh cãi đáp án vs gia đình thật thú vị. thích thật thích thật


----------



## mekutin

bây giờ đi tới đâu cũng nghe bà kon nói về đừng để tiền rơi hết, giờ nó sốt ghê luôn á mọi người quơ. cơ mà bạn cũng thích chương trình này ghê. hihihi thích MC đẹp trai nữa.


----------



## mezin

chắc chắn là từ trước giờ các bác chưa bao giờ thấy có game show nào mà có giải thưởng lên đến 200 chai luôn. mà chương trình này vừa hay vừa hấp dẫn nữa chứ, cơ mà kiếm đâu ra MC đẹp trai ghê thiệt chứ. đừng để tiền rơi giờ ăn trùm rùi.


----------



## thieunhi

mezin đã viết:


> chắc chắn là từ trước giờ các bác chưa bao giờ thấy có game show nào mà có giải thưởng lên đến 200 chai luôn. mà chương trình này vừa hay vừa hấp dẫn nữa chứ, cơ mà kiếm đâu ra MC đẹp trai ghê thiệt chứ. đừng để tiền rơi giờ ăn trùm rùi.


 
chèn ơi, các game show hay các chương trình bây giờ phải ngày cằng hoàn thiện cả mặt nội dung lẫn hình thức chứ. nội dung không hấp dẫn hay hình thức không bắt mắt thì sao mà nó hấp dẫn người xem dc chứ


----------



## zinhvinh

thông báo thông báo các bác à, nhớ đoán xem số mới nhất sắp chiếu nha, hình như 8h thứ 5 ngày 09 này là chiếu số mới nhất đó nha mn.


----------



## mekutin

coi đừng để tiền rơi tui chỉ có hứng thú vs mấy câu hỏi liên quan bóng đá thâu, liên quan Real Marid thâu bởi vì tui là Jose Mourinho.[DOUBLEPOST=1412593294][/DOUBLEPOST]





mekutin đã viết:


> coi đừng để tiền rơi tui chỉ có hứng thú vs mấy câu hỏi liên quan bóng đá thâu, liên quan Real Marid thâu bởi vì tui là Jose Mourinho.


kaka, thích suy nghĩ của bạn, nhưng ở Bernabue mà cũng coi đừng để tiền rơi dc hả? bên đó có tiếp sóng vtv3 luôn.
ứ há há


----------



## mezin

mekutin đã viết:


> coi đừng để tiền rơi tui chỉ có hứng thú vs mấy câu hỏi liên quan bóng đá thâu, liên quan Real Marid thâu bởi vì tui là Jose Mourinho.[DOUBLEPOST=1412593294][/DOUBLEPOST]
> kaka, thích suy nghĩ của bạn, nhưng ở Bernabue mà cũng coi đừng để tiền rơi dc hả? bên đó có tiếp sóng vtv3 luôn.
> ứ há há


sao tự biên tự diễn luôn z mekutin. bạn làm gì mà rần rần vậy.
xem đừng để tiền rơi phấn khích đến z á hả[DOUBLEPOST=1412593440][/DOUBLEPOST]chài ơi, con lạy các cụ chém gió vừa vừa thui, chém mạnh quá làm cho cái share của người ta nó bay luôn quá trời. bây giờ có mem nào xem số mới nhất chưa? Nói nghe thử coi nó sao sao coi, bữa đi làm zìa mệt quớ ko có coi dc


----------



## thieunhi

coi đi coi lại thấy chương trình này tuy hay mà dở. hay là hồi hộp, gây cấn, giải thưởng khủng mà lại ít câu hỏi, còn dở cái không có người mẫu nào xinh xinh hết, chỉ có anh MC đẹp trai thế à. thiếu sót thiếu sót


----------



## zinhvinh

thieunhi đã viết:


> coi đi coi lại thấy chương trình này tuy hay mà dở. hay là hồi hộp, gây cấn, giải thưởng khủng mà lại ít câu hỏi, còn dở cái không có người mẫu nào xinh xinh hết, chỉ có anh MC đẹp trai thế à. thiếu sót thiếu sót


quý vị xem đừng để tiền rơi chứ có bao giờ để ý là các câu hỏi ban đầu cho rất dễ lấy tiền nhưng dần dần về sau nó sẽ lấy tiền lại hoàn toàn không, nhất là từ câu 5 trở đi, chỉ có 3 cửa mà lại chừa 1 cửa thì sao, ấy là chưa nói câu số 8 đó.


----------



## mekutin

zinhvinh đã viết:


> quý vị xem đừng để tiền rơi chứ có bao giờ để ý là các câu hỏi ban đầu cho rất dễ lấy tiền nhưng dần dần về sau nó sẽ lấy tiền lại hoàn toàn không, nhất là từ câu 5 trở đi, chỉ có 3 cửa mà lại chừa 1 cửa thì sao, ấy là chưa nói câu số 8 đó.


câu hỏi số 8 là câu hỏi quyết định đến số phẹn của người chơi là có tiền hay không có tiền mà zìa tay trắng.
nếu như là người chơi em sẽ cố gắng trả lời đến câu số 8, ít ra cũng là câu số 7


----------



## mezin

xem người ta chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà mình cũng hồi hộp lây, đôi khi chơi tới cuối chương trình còn 5tr an ủi khao bạn bè đồng nghiệp. thấy vậy cũng ok rùi ít ra cũng có giải thưởng.


----------



## mekutin

mezin đã viết:


> xem người ta chơi chương trình đừng để tiền rơi mà mình cũng hồi hộp lây, đôi khi chơi tới cuối chương trình còn 5tr an ủi khao bạn bè đồng nghiệp. thấy vậy cũng ok rùi ít ra cũng có giải thưởng.


đôi khi trắng tay thì sao bác, những người đó mới đúng thảm đó.
buồn


----------



## zinhvinh

mekutin đã viết:


> đôi khi trắng tay thì sao bác, những người đó mới đúng thảm đó.
> buồn


có gì đâu mà buồn bác, chơi không qua dc mấy câu hỏi thì chịu thua chứ sao mà bùn
đã là cuộc chơi thì phải có này có khác chứ không lẽ ai cũng thắng


----------



## mekutin

zinhvinh đã viết:


> có gì đâu mà buồn bác, chơi không qua dc mấy câu hỏi thì chịu thua chứ sao mà bùn
> đã là cuộc chơi thì phải có này có khác chứ không lẽ ai cũng thắng


chèn ơi, bác ơi, nếu bác là người chơi thì tự nhiên bác hiểu à.
chơi không thắng có nghĩa là một mặt là không có tiền, cái đó không nói làm chi đi.
còn cái khổ là lên truyền hình để cho mọi người thấy mình chơi stupid quá người t cười cho thúi mặt


----------



## zinhvinh

mekutin đã viết:


> chèn ơi, bác ơi, nếu bác là người chơi thì tự nhiên bác hiểu à.
> chơi không thắng có nghĩa là một mặt là không có tiền, cái đó không nói làm chi đi.
> còn cái khổ là lên truyền hình để cho mọi người thấy mình chơi stupid quá người t cười cho thúi mặt


chèn ơi, chinh phục kiến thức đâu phải người nào cũng có kiến thức uyên bác được, đâu phải dễ dàng gì mà chiến thắng dc nó. vậy mà cũng lo bị cười thúi mặt là sao tui cũng k hieu


----------



## thieunhi

ky luc 70tr cua 2anh choi dau so cho toi bay gio van khong co ai pha duoc
kinh that, khong le khong co ai co the chei thang noi con 70tr ha chen


----------



## mekutin

thieunhi đã viết:


> ky luc 70tr cua 2anh choi dau so cho toi bay gio van khong co ai pha duoc
> kinh that, khong le khong co ai co the chei thang noi con 70tr ha chen


có gì đâu mà khó, mình gần được lên chơi rùi, tới lúc đó mình sẽ trả lời hết 8 câu của trương trình và gom 199tr của nó zìa, kaka
zụ gì chứ zụ này dc à


----------



## mezin

mekutin đã viết:


> có gì đâu mà khó, mình gần được lên chơi rùi, tới lúc đó mình sẽ trả lời hết 8 câu của trương trình và gom 199tr của nó zìa, kaka
> zụ gì chứ zụ này dc à


nổ zừa zừa thâu bác, chèn ơi, gì mà làm rần rần zậy
bác chơi tiền rơi mà bác tự tin thế cơ á, không dễ ăn đâu nhá.
tui là tui dự đoán bác thế nào cũng ăn hành cho mà xem, tin tôi đi
những người có phát ngôn như bác không làm dc gì đâu


----------



## thieunhi

mấy chương trình gần đây thì mình chưa xem nhưng cơ bản là sẽ xem sao. hê hê
ủa nhưng mà cơ bản là mình vẫn thích số ngày 4/5 hơn vì hôm đó là đúng sinh nhật mình.
khi khi khi


----------



## mekutin

thieunhi đã viết:


> mấy chương trình gần đây thì mình chưa xem nhưng cơ bản là sẽ xem sao. hê hê
> ủa nhưng mà cơ bản là mình vẫn thích số ngày 4/5 hơn vì hôm đó là đúng sinh nhật mình.
> khi khi khi


Đào lửa vs thiên thiên anh dũng đẹp đôi thật, chơi cũng hay nữa, nói chung tháng được chương trình, trả lời hết 8 câu và có giải thưởng mang zìa là hay lắm rùi. như vậy cơ bản là thành công rùi.;
cơ mà số đó là số ngày nào em quên mất rùi mấy bác[DOUBLEPOST=1412594385][/DOUBLEPOST]có bác nào hay bật youtube lên coi lại tiên rơi không? hum qua em bật lên coi chương trình kia cười lộn ruột luôn, mà số nào em quên mất tiêu rùi , huhu. nếu còn nhớ e sẽ share link cho các bác coi cho vui, hay lắm.
hình như sau số của anh Minh Béo chơi hay sao á.


----------



## thieunhi

mekutin đã viết:


> Đào lửa vs thiên thiên anh dũng đẹp đôi thật, chơi cũng hay nữa, nói chung tháng được chương trình, trả lời hết 8 câu và có giải thưởng mang zìa là hay lắm rùi. như vậy cơ bản là thành công rùi.;
> cơ mà số đó là số ngày nào em quên mất rùi mấy bác[DOUBLEPOST=1412594385][/DOUBLEPOST]có bác nào hay bật youtube lên coi lại tiên rơi không? hum qua em bật lên coi chương trình kia cười lộn ruột luôn, mà số nào em quên mất tiêu rùi , huhu. nếu còn nhớ e sẽ share link cho các bác coi cho vui, hay lắm.
> hình như sau số của anh Minh Béo chơi hay sao á.


 chèn ơi, bác ơi, bác coi số nào mà cười lộn ruột z, em coi gần hết mà có thấy số nào cười lộn ruột đâu bác.
bác nói như thật z em tin mất à, e là em k thích ai chém gió đâu nha.
kakakakaka bác coi lại đi coi chừng lầm đó
sau anh Minh Béo chơi là anh kia vs chị kia chơi tới câu số 7


----------



## zinhvinh

em thì có một ước ao có một khát khao là mún dc chơi tiền rơi dù chỉ một lần và giải thưởng nhiêu cũng dc, miễn là có chơi dc là ok.
ai chơi chung vs em thì nhanh tay lên chơi chung lun cho vui


----------



## mezin

chời quơ, em coi tiền rơi lâu rùi mà có thấy ai chơi vượt qua con số 30 tr đâu, ngoại trừ số đầu tiên ra còn lại thì đều khó lấy tiền quá, có khi nào nó đợi em lên phá kỉ lục không ta, chắc là z rùi
chắc là z rùi, vs lại câu hỏi của chương trình cũng đâu có khó lắm đâu, kaka em sẽ rinh 200tr của nó zìa[DOUBLEPOST=1412594547][/DOUBLEPOST]





mekutin đã viết:


> Đào lửa vs thiên thiên anh dũng đẹp đôi thật, chơi cũng hay nữa, nói chung tháng được chương trình, trả lời hết 8 câu và có giải thưởng mang zìa là hay lắm rùi. như vậy cơ bản là thành công rùi.;
> cơ mà số đó là số ngày nào em quên mất rùi mấy bác[DOUBLEPOST=1412594385][/DOUBLEPOST]có bác nào hay bật youtube lên coi lại tiên rơi không? hum qua em bật lên coi chương trình kia cười lộn ruột luôn, mà số nào em quên mất tiêu rùi , huhu. nếu còn nhớ e sẽ share link cho các bác coi cho vui, hay lắm.
> hình như sau số của anh Minh Béo chơi hay sao á.


câu số 8 mắc cười thật. bài ca dao mười tay. kakakaka, chưa bao giờ nghe luôn. z mà cũng chọn ngay được đáp án đúng là Mường. khâm phục khâm phục.


----------



## zinhvinh

zinhvinh đã viết:


> em thì có một ước ao có một khát khao là mún dc chơi tiền rơi dù chỉ một lần và giải thưởng nhiêu cũng dc, miễn là có chơi dc là ok.
> ai chơi chung vs em thì nhanh tay lên chơi chung lun cho vui


nếu muốn chơi tiền rơi thì sao không chịu coi tin tức gì hết
hôm bữa đăng kí chơi ở Nguyễn Tất Thàh sao khong chịu coi đi mà đăng kí chơi.
tại mình không nắm bắt cơ hội thoai


----------

